# Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2017



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2017 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2017 às 07:33)

Bom dia,
O dia começa com chuva fraca e algum nevoeiro. 
*10,8°C *e *100% HR*


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Fev 2017 às 09:09)

joralentejano disse:


> O dia começa com chuva fraca e algum nevoeiro.



Bom dia

Exactamente acontecia em Portalegre às 8 h, mas com um nevoeiro orográfico bastante acentuado em Portalegre, pois a visibilidade era de uns 20/25 metros. Com a viagem até Arronches, nota-se que este nevoeiro devia estar situado numa cota de 300 metros, estando bastante melhor a partir do Vale do Rio Caia. 



joralentejano disse:


> 100% HR



Aposto que a percentagem de humidade relativa deverá ser idêntica, pois a sensação térmica é quente, contrastando claramente com as manhãs de geada.
Agora em Arronches, tempo encoberto e algum vento que reduz a sensação térmica, indicando que o nevoeiro não vai ficar por muito tempo.

Off-Topic: tenho de fazer este desabafo, tendo em conta que raramente vi nevoeiro tão intenso em Portalegre. As pessoas que conduzem devem ter algum civismo, pois aquilo que fazem podem colocar a sua vida e a dos outros em risco. 
Já não vou falar na falta do uso dos piscas, aquela patilha do lado esquerdo do volante que muitos condutores desconhece, com medo de gastar as lâmpadas, nunca conseguindo saber para onde vão nem de onde vêm. Falo sim de pessoas diante de um volante que, apesar de não se ver um palmo à frente dos olhos com o nevoeiro cerrado, NÃO LIGAM AS LUZES DO CARRO!!! Sinceramente não tenho forma de descrever esses "condutores com cartas de condução saídas na farinha Amparo"...


----------



## srr (1 Fev 2017 às 09:14)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Exactamente acontecia em Portalegre às 8 h, mas com um nevoeiro orográfico bastante acentuado em Portalegre, pois a visibilidade era de uns 20/25 metros. Com a viagem até Arronches, nota-se que este nevoeiro devia estar situado numa cota de 300 metros, estando bastante melhor a partir do Vale do Rio Caia.
> 
> ...



Olá, Esse Off Topic é Muito importante - è impressionante que por aqui aqui acontece o mesmo. PERIGO DE MORTE em dias de nevoeiro, e as Autoridades isso nunca fiscalizam. MAS È MESMO MUITO PERIGOSO.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2017 às 09:20)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Exactamente acontecia em Portalegre às 8 h, mas com um nevoeiro orográfico bastante acentuado em Portalegre, pois a visibilidade era de uns 20/25 metros. Com a viagem até Arronches, nota-se que este nevoeiro devia estar situado numa cota de 300 metros, estando bastante melhor a partir do Vale do Rio Caia.
> 
> ...


Quando sai de casa em Arronches, não estava frio nenhum, até se sentia um ar abafado porque o vento era nulo e o nevoeiro também não era muito intenso, apenas na zona mais alta da vila estava mais intenso, é normal com este tempo de chuva ser sempre mais intenso em zonas altas. Em Portalegre não se via um palmo à frente do nariz mas entretanto já desapareceu. Vamos ver se chove alguma coisa decente até domingo para esta situação amenizar um pouco, já nem digo pelas barragens porque não é suficente, mas sim pelos campos. 
_______
Realmente as pessoas não têm noção do perigo mas as autoridades nunca olham para esses pormenores que são extremamente perigosos, enfim, é o que temos.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2017 às 09:33)

Bons dias
acumulado de ontem de 4,5 mm 
temperatura mínima de 8,6ºC
céu com abertas
temperatura atual de 11,0ºC
Sinceramente estou com receio que a chuva seja muito pouca amanhã e sexta para alentejo e algarve...


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2017 às 09:54)

joselamego disse:


> Sinceramente estou com receio que a chuva seja muito pouca amanhã e sexta para alentejo e algarve...


Tanto o GFS como o ECM prevêem acumulados inferiores a 10mm para o evento de amanhã em todo o sul, no baixo Alentejo e Algarve nem aos 5mm chega, triste...Incrível como tudo acaba por desaparecer.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Fev 2017 às 14:25)

Depois de alguma chuva ontem essencialmente na parte da tarde e de um dia encoberto, regressa a normalidade com bastante sol e algumas nuvens, praticamente pouco nublado no litoral e mais encoberto no interior.
Ontem até foi um dia razoável a barlavento com acumulados generosos em Foia, Aljezur e Sagres. Por aqui apenas chuva fraca tendo acumulado muito pouco.
Nos próximos dias a chuva prevista é fraca e tem vindo a diminuir nos modelos o que é óbvio com depressões tão a noroeste.
Já começa a ser frequente, episódios de chuva extrema no norte coincidirem com o oposto a sul.


----------



## ze_rega (1 Fev 2017 às 14:48)

Por aqui está encoberto com pequenas abertas.
T atual de 16,8ºC
P atm de 1018hPa
Precip de 0,2mm, durante o início da noite
Vento fraco com rajada máx de 20,2 km/h de quadrante SW.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2017 às 19:15)

Começou a chover por aqui
para já fraca
temperatura máxima de 15ºC
Temperatura atual de 13ºC
Pressão a 1015 hPa


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Fev 2017 às 19:37)

Já chove por aqui também.
O distrito de Portalegre está com aviso amarelo devido ás rajadas até 100kms por hora nas terras altas.


----------



## vamm (1 Fev 2017 às 21:06)

O vento aumentou pelas 18h, neste momento tem uma ou outra rajada mais forte de vez em quando. A chuva nem a vi hoje.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2017 às 23:38)

Boas,
Por aqui, nada de especial a relatar, só pingos e o vento ainda é nulo. A triste frente já entrou em terra e para alem de ser fina, aparenta não ter grande actividade, veremos se chove alguma coisa de jeito, desde a semana passada que não se vê chuva decente por aqui. Vento que não faz falta nenhuma é que vai aparecer Com fartura 
*10,6°C
*
EDIT: chove bem, foi preciso falar!


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2017 às 23:48)

Aqui recomeça a chover
acumulado de 1,5 mm (hoje)
temperatura atual de 12ºC


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2017 às 01:15)

Continua a chover, agora moderada, para surpresa minha....Acumulado até agora de 3,2 mm (hoje)
Temperatura de 12,8°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Fev 2017 às 05:27)

Vento moderado a forte por aqui, rajada de 53 km/h. Chove fraco com 11,1ºC. Marvão pelos vistos já andou nos 80 km/h, e ainda está para intensificar.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2017 às 07:24)

Bom dia!
Por aqui tem chovido bem 
Entretanto agora chove com bastante intensidade. A frente já está a passar, não ha vento nenhum  mas ao longo do dia deverá intensificar-se.


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2017 às 07:43)

Bom dia
choveu durante a noite
fiquei admirado com o acumulado de 12,5mm ( hoje) até agora
Neste momento não chove, mas deve chover ainda durante a amanhã mais alguma coisa
temperatura atual de 13,2ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Fev 2017 às 09:41)

Bom dia,
Manhã e madrugada com alguma chuva.
Ambiente bastante escuro, devido também a este nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2017 às 10:15)

Sai de Arronches às 7:45h com chuva forte, deve ter sido quando a parte mais intensa da frente passou. Hoje deve ter chovido mais naquela zona do que em Portalegre pois os campos estavam todos alagados e qualquer ribeiro corria, alguns já estavam a enxurrar.
Agora por Portalegre, algum vento mas já esteve mais forte do que agora  o céu começa a clarear.


----------



## trepkos (2 Fev 2017 às 10:16)

Diziam que vinha aí o diabo e eu ainda não vi nada... Nem chuva nem vento dignos de registo.

Vai chover alguma coisa aqui no sul ou ficamos outra vez a ver navios?


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2017 às 10:24)

trepkos disse:


> Diziam que vinha aí o diabo e eu ainda não vi nada... Nem chuva nem vento dignos de registo.
> 
> Vai chover alguma coisa aqui no sul ou ficamos outra vez a ver navios?


Pelas previsões, nos próximos dias a região sul não vai receber nada de especial, depressões a passarem de raspão a norte da península só beneficiam o norte, quanto muito teremos os restos.


----------



## trepkos (2 Fev 2017 às 10:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Pelas previsões, nos próximos dias a região sul não vai receber nada de especial, depressões a passarem de raspão a norte da península só beneficiam o norte, quanto muito teremos os restos.


Mais do mesmo então. A situação de seca está a ficar crítica. As barragens estão muito baixas.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Fev 2017 às 10:35)

Alguma chuva fraca  por Faro e parece que já está a abrir. Pelos modelos, em 10 dias o melhor dia é hoje Não há meio de sair disto. Para os próximos dias espero dias húmidos e alguns chuviscos sendo que aqui junto ao litoral talvez nem isso. O AA está sempre imperioso a sudoeste!


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2017 às 12:08)

trepkos disse:


> Mais do mesmo então. A situação de seca está a ficar crítica. As barragens estão muito baixas.


Este inverno já não vai abastecer nada, só se os próximos meses fossem extremamente chuvosos. Na minha zona desde o inverno 2013/2014 que o rio não enche e a barragem que já está abaixo dos 50%. No baixo Alentejo nem se fala, a salvação é mesmo o Alqueva senão a situação estaria ainda mais critica. No Algarve o verão está safo na situação hidrológica graças às chuvas do final de Novembro/início de dezembro. Vamos rezar para que o verão não seja igual ao do ano passado e para que o próximo inverno seja melhor porque  acho que este na região sul é mais um que não vai salvar nada. O AA, na próxima semana já vai voltar.


----------



## Rajujas (2 Fev 2017 às 12:13)

Agora, aqui perto de Lagos, durante 3 minutos, houve aguaceiros e vento fortíssimos. Até parecia um "downburst". Agora voltou a calmaria que se tem registado durante toda a manhã. 

edit: E agora até aparece o Sol!


----------



## vamm (2 Fev 2017 às 13:21)

Está um tempo muito estranho. Nao percebo se há nuvens no céu ou não, parece um daqueles dias cheios de poeiras. O vento tem estado moderado e bem fresquinho até.

Parece que o ar está pesado, eu pelo menos estou à rasca das alergias.


----------



## ze_rega (2 Fev 2017 às 18:45)

Mau tempo?????
Acumulei até agora 5,2 mm...
Neste momento céu limpo e vento quase nulo.
1019hPa
TºC 13,6


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2017 às 18:52)

Boas,
Céu encoberto
durante o dia apenas choveu alguma coisa de manhã
acumulado de hoje (12,7 mm)
temperatura máxima de 16ºC
Temperatura mínima de 12,7ºC
------------------------------------------------------

Amanhã vou até Gondomar, terra natal ( virei de novo domingo)


----------



## ze_rega (2 Fev 2017 às 18:55)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Céu encoberto
> durante o dia apenas choveu alguma coisa de manhã
> acumulado de hoje (12,7 mm)
> ...



Em Gondomar vais ter muito mais divertimento do que aqui pelo sul...


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Fev 2017 às 18:58)

ze_rega disse:


> Mau tempo?????
> Acumulei até agora 5,2 mm...


É o que dá dar ouvidos aos media sem pesquisar mais sobre o assunto...
Os modelos não previam nada de relevante para o sul.


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2017 às 19:04)

ze_rega disse:


> Em Gondomar vais ter muito mais divertimento do que aqui pelo sul...


Verdade Ze_rega! Vou divertir-me com boa chuva e vento....
Sei que tem chovido bem no norte, mar bravo...Ainda vou a tempo de ver a tempestade...Saudades de um inverno à antiga! Pena que o Alentejo e Algarve estejam com anos de pouca precipitação anual ! 


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## ze_rega (2 Fev 2017 às 19:05)

Tiagolco disse:


> É o que dá dar ouvidos aos media sem pesquisar mais sobre o assunto...
> Os modelos não previam nada de relevante para o sul.



Eu sei que não previam nada de relevante para sul. Escrevi "mau tempo?" em tom de brincadeira, pois tinha estado a ver TV e eles só falam no mau tempo, que não é generalizado a todo o país e eles estão a dar muita atenção a isso.


----------



## ze_rega (2 Fev 2017 às 19:08)

joselamego disse:


> Verdade Ze_rega! Vou divertir-me com boa chuva e vento....
> Sei que tem chovido bem no norte, mar bravo...Ainda vou a tempo de ver a tempestade...Saudades de um inverno à antiga! Pena que o Alentejo e Algarve estejam com anos de pouca precipitação anual !
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk



Eu também sou do Norte e sei o que são Invernos à antiga e tenho muitas saudades desses Invernos. Aliás, desde que estou a viver no Alentejo não tenho tido Invernos de jeito. Como eu costumo dizer aos alentejanos com quem convivo, "aqui não faz frio.... faz fresco".


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2017 às 19:12)

ze_rega disse:


> Eu também sou do Norte e sei o que são Invernos à antiga e tenho muitas saudades desses Invernos. Aliás, desde que estou a viver no Alentejo não tenho tido Invernos de jeito. Como eu costumo dizer aos alentejanos com quem convivo, "aqui não faz frio.... faz fresco".


Frio é no nosso norte, aqui apenas frescura! Verdade  
-------------
Temperatura atual de 12,5°C
Vento fraco

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2017 às 20:39)

Boas,
Tarde sem chuva e vento, até ao momento não ocorreu nada que justificasse o aviso amarelo, nem mesmo nas terras altas, em Portalegre apenas durante um pequeno período da manhã o vento foi mais intenso, já houve situações piores sem qualquer aviso (falo pela minha zona). 
De momento, algum nevoeiro, vento nulo e estão *9,3ºC*


----------



## trovoadas (2 Fev 2017 às 23:58)

Final de tarde e inicio de noite super calmos pelo Algarve, eu diria estupendamente calmo, não mexe nem uma palha! Sensação de humidade elevada e céu limpo com uma espécie de névoa, mais parece poeira daqueles dias de levante. É um prenúncio daquilo que não se passará nos próximos dias


----------



## joralentejano (3 Fev 2017 às 08:26)

Bom dia,
Alguma chuva fraca durante a noite.
Agora o céu está muito nublado, às vezes bastante ameaçador mas não chove, o vento é moderado, nada de especial.


----------



## frederico (3 Fev 2017 às 08:30)

trovoadas disse:


> Alguma chuva fraca  por Faro e parece que já está a abrir. Pelos modelos, em 10 dias o melhor dia é hoje Não há meio de sair disto. Para os próximos dias espero dias húmidos e alguns chuviscos sendo que aqui junto ao litoral talvez nem isso. O AA está sempre imperioso a sudoeste!



Lamentavelmente e uma tendencia que ja tem mais de 30 anos. NAO positiva apos o Outono o que se tem traduzido numa quebra brutal das precipitacoes medias no primeiro trimestre do ano. 

Longe vao os tempos em que no Algarve os meses mais chuvosos do ano em algumas estacoes eram Janeiro ou Marco.


----------



## trepkos (3 Fev 2017 às 10:22)

Mais um evento que não trouxe nada ao Alentejo... Vamos rezar por outro.


----------



## Smota (3 Fev 2017 às 11:06)

Bom dia, não faço muitas publicações aqui no forum porque não tenho nada de relevante para publicar, mas todos os dias venho cá fazer uma visita  ah e tenho os meus vizinhos de Arronches e Portalegre que relatam bem o que se vai passando aqui na nossa zona, aproveito desde já para vos agradecer . Hoje o vento está mais forte continua sem chover e quando chove é pouco  Estão 11ºc.
Bom fim de semana a todos.


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2017 às 13:09)

Boa tarde, 
Por vendas novas céu nublado 
Temperatura mínima de 10,8°C
Temperatura atual de 16°C
O vento por vezes com algumas rajadas ...
-----_--------------------

Logo de tarde farei viagem para norte, devo apanhar chuva e vento ...
Até domingo meus amigos, do alentejo e Algarves!

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (3 Fev 2017 às 13:29)

Dia monótono como ontem, tirando que não há sol.

O ar continua pesado e continuamos com aquela névoa que relembra os dias de poeiras, para quem estiver desprevenido, pensa que se aproxima chuva. Algarvios, não têm notado nada?


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2017 às 13:40)

12,7ºC por aqui depois de ter descido após um aguaceiro. Rajada máxima de 60 km/h. O vento esteve forte durante a manhã mas agora parece ter acalmado.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Fev 2017 às 14:51)

Boas,
Por Arronches caíram uns chuviscos  à pouco, de resto, muitas nuvens mas muita pouca chuva. Mais um triste evento que não vai trazer nada ao sul e tanto que precisa, venha o próximo. 
O vento mantêm-se moderado com algumas rajadas mais intensas, *13,5ºC *


----------



## vamm (3 Fev 2017 às 21:39)

Novidades nada interessantes desta noite: vento moderado a forte e frio.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Fev 2017 às 21:56)

Boas,
Por aqui, a tarde teve alguns periodos de chuva fraca, à pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro fraco, o acumulado nem a 1mm deve ter chegado  vento moderado com rajadas fortes.
______
Entretanto, as pessoas que não têm acesso às previsões meteorológicas (principalmente as mais idosas) e que apenas se baseiam na comunicação social pensam que o temporal seria em todo o país por isso dizem que afinal não tem acontecido nada daquilo que falavam, enfim, é o que temos.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2017 às 21:57)

12,5ºC, vento moderado a forte com algumas rajadas, algumas a atingir os 60 km/h mas muito poucas. Nada de anormal, pouco chove também.


----------



## ze_rega (3 Fev 2017 às 22:28)

Boas!
Por aqui hoje o dia foi encoberto com algumas abertas e vento moderado.
Hoje à tarde fui até à costa e o mar estava enorme, vou tentar por algumas fotos.
Por agora sigo com 15,4ºC, 91% Hr, 1021 hPa e vento a aumentar de intensidade com rajada de 20,9 km/h de SW. O mar ouve-se bem agitado.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (3 Fev 2017 às 22:32)

Dia desinteressante aqui pela margem esquerda do Guadiana. Céu muito nublado, algum vento mas nada de especial (agora está a aumentar um pouco) e nem pinga de chuva. E para aborrecer ainda mais, nem frio está! É certo que o vento dá uma sensação algo desagradável, mas com a temperatura a chegar aos 15ºC (termómetro do carro) às 16:00, é quase caso para desesperar! Claro que aqui os meus amigos mourenses queixam-se de imenso frio, mas para um beirão isto é primavera!


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Fev 2017 às 22:49)

também sem grande história o dia por aqui, ainda houve alguma chuva fraca durante o dia tendo acumulado *1.7mm*.
O vento vai soprando com algumas rajadas fortes, mas nada de extraordinário.


----------



## ze_rega (3 Fev 2017 às 23:08)

Algumas fotos do mar de hoje à tarde por volta das 15h30.



 [url=https://flic.kr/p/RzmdGA]
	

 [url=https://flic.kr/p/QwngSj]
	
[/url][/url]


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2017 às 23:48)

Rajadas continuam apenas na ordem dos 40... O que era para ser o vento médio previsto é apenas a rajada. 12,5ºC estáveis.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2017 às 01:13)

Vai chovendo mais decentemente por aqui neste momento, finalmente.
*11,6°C *estáveis


----------



## vamm (4 Fev 2017 às 08:37)

Choveu bem de madrugada e continua a chover moderado.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2017 às 13:25)

Boas,
Madrugada e manhã com alguma chuva e vento.
Neste momento chove moderado o vento acalmou um pouco com a chegada da chuva.
*14,5ºC* e *92% HR*


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2017 às 13:58)

Por aqui ouvem se algumas chapas a bater com o vento, mas não está nada de extraordinário. Vento forte com rajada de 63 km/h atuais e média de 40 km/h. 14ºC, temperatura em subida mesmo com as nuvens, interessante...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2017 às 14:11)

Chuvada neste momento  bela tarde! Os ecos no radar são enganadores.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Fev 2017 às 16:45)

Boas,
Chove bem, puxada a vento


----------



## vamm (4 Fev 2017 às 16:55)

Muito vento e muitos aguaceiros fracos a moderados durante toda a tarde. Um bom dia para ficar em casa


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Fev 2017 às 16:58)

Continua a chover certo, bastante nevoeiro.
Bela tarde de inverno


----------



## talingas (4 Fev 2017 às 17:06)

Bem, Portalegre, nesta ultima hora, tem estado a ser compensado dos dias de ameaça de chuva e em que practicamente nada caiu. Vai agora nos 7.2mm acumulados. Rajadas na ordem dos 30 a 40km/h. Vento predominantemente de Oeste.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Fev 2017 às 18:00)

Confirma-se o a boa chuvada na última hora* 10.6mm*,* 5.3mm* na zona mais baixa da cidade.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2017 às 18:24)

QUE DILÚVIO


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Fev 2017 às 18:50)

Na costa algarvia também deve estar a chover, pelo menos é o que se vê no radar...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2017 às 19:06)

Bem, bela chuvada à pouco, tudo no meu quintal ficou alagado, mais uns minutos a chover assim e havia problemas, o acumulado por aqui graças a este forte aguaceiro já deve ultrapassar os 10mm. 
Entretanto, a estação do Assumar esta tarde voltou a registar precipitação mas parece que os aguaceiros passaram todos ao lado pois acumulou apenas *1.1mm*, da próxima vez que houver chuva mais generalizada, dará para perceber se o pluviômetro está a funcionar corretamente. 
*12,4ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Fev 2017 às 19:16)

Por aqui até agora *18mm,* bem mais do que o previsto pelos modelos, estes aguaceiros são assim, a meio da tarde descarregou bem


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2017 às 19:39)

Fico feliz amigos pela chuvada pelo Alentejo..
Estou em Gondomar, mas penso que por Vendas Novas também deve ter chovido ou chover ....


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## talingas (4 Fev 2017 às 19:47)

Com certeza foi causado por desleixo, mas não deixa de servir para mostrar que choveu bem esta tarde. Foto de: Ines Dos Santos Ricardo; Parque Continente em Portalegre.


----------



## ze_rega (4 Fev 2017 às 21:33)

Boa noite!
Por estas bandas o dia foi encoberto com alguns aguaceiros, mas nada de especial. Apenas acumulei 2,2 mm até agora, com um ultimo aguaceiro que caiu agora mesmo.
15,7ºc, com 96% Hr.
1021 hPa
vento moderado com rajada de 23 km/h de S


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2017 às 21:38)

talingas disse:


> Com certeza foi causado por desleixo, mas não deixa de servir para mostrar que choveu bem esta tarde. Foto de: Ines Dos Santos Ricardo; Parque Continente em Portalegre.


Os sistemas de drenagem no parque de estacionamento do continente estão todos entupidos, com muita chuva de uma só vez isso teria que acontecer. Uma vez contaram-me que devido a uma forte trovoada nesse mesmo sitio, os carros ficaram todos retidos devido ao nível da água que ficou a meio dos carros.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2017 às 00:00)

Chuva com rajadas fortes por aqui, 12,8ºC com 60 km/h de rajada e 42 de média.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Fev 2017 às 00:06)

Bela chuvada com esta célula, vento bastante forte á sua passagem aqui deve ter passado bem dos 60km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2017 às 00:17)

Sim, parece que foi uma célula que passou, já que acalmou agora. Não chove e o vento é mais moderado.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2017 às 00:25)

Ventania louca por aqui, o vale onde está a vila é uma autentica "corrente de ar" para os ventos do quadrante oeste.
Células a aproximar-se...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2017 às 00:59)

Morreu tudo! Chove fraco a moderado. Pelo menos choveu bem na serra, bom para as ribeiras.
Este evento superou as minhas expetativas com a forte chuvada por volta das 19h, parecia que vinha tudo abaixo. 
Até amanhã, bom domingo!


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2017 às 03:53)

Mais uma célula em aproximação, aumento repentino do vento. Rajada de *77 km/h* mesmo agora!

Edit: *81 km/h.
*
Edit 2: E já acalmou. Chove fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2017 às 13:48)

Boas,
Os acumulados de ontem em alguns locais foram mais elevados do que o previsto, aqui na zona destaca-se:
Portalegre:* 18.7mm*
Portalegre (cidade): *14mm*
Elvas: *10.6mm*
Destaque também para Beja:* 10.2mm*

O extremo sudeste do Baixo Alentejo e o sotavento algarvio continuam com acumulados escassos inferiores a 1mm.
___________
Durante a madrugada caiu um aguaceiro por volta das 4h, o acumulado é de *1mm*. Só já deverá chover outra vez na terça-feira.
Agora, céu com algumas nuvens e vento forte, *12,6ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2017 às 19:46)

Boa Noite,
As chuvas dos últimos dias já começam a ter algum efeito nos caudais dos cursos de água, o Rio Caia está a voltar ao caudal normal de inverno, apenas com a continuação da chuva haverá cheias para encher a barragem.
Algumas fotos, em alguns locais notava-se que já tinha estado mais cheio fruto das chuvadas de ontem na serra que aqui foram reportadas.





















Apesar do vento, o dia até esteve agradável, agora com o sol dos próximos dias o campos já vão começar a ganhar alguma cor.




___________
Máxima de *13,4ºC
*
Até à meia noite a mínima vai sendo batida constantemente, estão *6,9ºC* com uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## joselamego (5 Fev 2017 às 19:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> As chuvas dos últimos dias já começam a ter algum efeito nos caudais dos cursos de água, o Rio Caia está a voltar ao caudal normal de inverno, apenas com a continuação da chuva haverá cheias para encher a barragem.
> Algumas fotos, em alguns locais notava-se que já tinha estado mais cheio fruto das chuvadas de ontem na serra que aqui foram reportadas.
> 
> ...


Fotos fantásticas amigo Joralentejano! 5 *****

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2017 às 20:24)

Boas, por aqui, tarde primaveril, o vento diminuiu de intensidade e com o sol maravilhoso, deu para dar um belo passeio à beira-mar. Que saudades do sol e do calor. 

Máxima: 18.2ºC
mínima: 11.9ºC


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Fev 2017 às 20:33)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> As chuvas dos últimos dias já começam a ter algum efeito nos caudais dos cursos de água, o Rio Caia está a voltar ao caudal normal de inverno, apenas com a continuação da chuva haverá cheias para encher a barragem.
> Algumas fotos, em alguns locais notava-se que já tinha estado mais cheio fruto das chuvadas de ontem na serra que aqui foram reportadas.
> 
> ...





Excelentes fotos muitos parabéns!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2017 às 20:52)

joselamego disse:


> Fotos fantásticas amigo Joralentejano! 5 *****
> 
> Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk





António josé Sales disse:


> Excelentes fotos muitos parabéns!!!!!!!!!


Muito Obrigado!!! 
_____
*5,1ºC *e vento nulo. Vai descendo a bom ritmo.


----------



## joselamego (5 Fev 2017 às 20:56)

Estou a caminho Vendas Novas.Depois direi a temperatura e se choveu ontem e hoje ....Quando vir minha estação Auriol 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2017 às 00:44)

Boas,
já estou em Vendas Novas
fui ver o acumulado de sexta, sábado e domingo e tive 12,3 mm ( nada mau, pensava que ia ter menos)
temperatura atual de 8,5ºC


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2017 às 11:43)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *2,8°C *
Não desceu mais porque apareceu nebulosidade baixa e começou a subida.

Agora o céu continua com muitas nuvens mas o sol já vai espreitando.


----------



## ze_rega (6 Fev 2017 às 22:49)

Boa note!
O dia hoje foi de sol e pouco vento. Ao fim da tarde começaram a aproximar-se nuvens vindas de W.
Por agora sigo com 11,3ºC, vento nulo, 1029 hPa.
Estou a 6km do mar e a esta hora ouve-se bem as ondas, deve estar bravo.


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2017 às 23:32)

Boas,
Dia de céu limpo
temperatura máxima de 18,5ºC
Mínima de 6ºC
Temperatura atual de 11,6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Fev 2017 às 03:15)

10,9ºC com nevoeiro cerrado...


----------



## joralentejano (7 Fev 2017 às 07:05)

Bom dia,
Nevoeiro cerrado e *10,3°C*
Deve começar a chover em breve.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Fev 2017 às 09:04)

Apenas chuviscos, também não esperava nada desta frente, a parte mais Ativa passou a oeste. 
Nevoeiro cerrado em Portalegre.


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2017 às 11:52)

Bom dia,
Já chove 3 mm acumulados , céu nublado 
Temperatura de 11,8°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2017 às 12:03)

Não dava nada por esta depressão hoje pelo alentejo 
Acumulado de 8 mm, bem bom!
caiu uma chuva moderada à pouco


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Fev 2017 às 12:08)

Boas,
Chuviscos apenas por aqui e nevoeiro.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Fev 2017 às 13:29)

Ainda não tinha tido oportunidade de publicar mas deixo aqui umas fotos do passado 2 de Fevereiro...

Amendoeiras em flor (dentro do normal Final de Janeiro/Fevereiro)














As favas super adiantadas este ano devido ao Novembro/Dezembro ameno e com muitos períodos de sol














Até agora apesar da precipitação ser aquém para o normal de Inverno esta tem vindo sempre na altura certa. Neste momento a humidade nos solos é elevada sente-se bem o solo empapado. Um bom evento de precipitação agora ia ser bastante bom para os aquíferos.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Fev 2017 às 19:59)

Boas,
Depois de a frente que apenas deu uns chuviscos por aqui o céu começou a limpar e ao final do dia nem havia uma nuvem. 
Máxima de *15,4ºC *
Tatual e atual mínima:* 8,1ºC *

*50mm* previstos para sábado , seria interessante pois não é um acumulado muito frequente em 1 dia nesta zona mas também não é nada que nunca tenha acontecido em anos anteriores, veremos a evolução nos próximos dias.


----------



## Agreste (7 Fev 2017 às 20:12)

tarde de céu nublado mas nem chegou a chover no sotavento do algarve.

a aguardar a borrasca de sábado. Espero que se concretize sobretudo porque pode encher as barragens aqui do Algarve.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Fev 2017 às 22:03)

Boas,
Por aqui nevoeiro e chuva fraca/ chuvisco até ao inicio da tarde, a parir daí o céu limpou.
Precipitação:* 1mm*.


----------



## ze_rega (7 Fev 2017 às 23:34)

Boa noite!
Por aqui o dia começou encoberto tendo chovido da parte da manhã. Acumulei 1,2 mm. À tarde o céu limpou.
Agora sigo com 7,6ºC com 76% Hr. Corre uma brisa.
1029 hPa.


----------



## frederico (8 Fev 2017 às 00:17)

No ano passado praticamente nao houve flor nas amendoeiras nem houve amendoa...


----------



## talingas (8 Fev 2017 às 13:43)

Por aqui a mínima tocou nos 4,4ºC exactamente no mesmo ponto em que o vento se tornou nulo. Por agora o céu limpo, temperatura a rondar os 15ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Fev 2017 às 19:20)

Boa Noite,
Por aqui, alguma geada e neblina de manhã, estava bem fresquinho mas no geral foi uma dia primaveril com uma temperatura agradável e céu pouco nublado. Bom para um passeio.
Enquanto não chega o fim de semana que parece vir a ser animado também no sul, deixo umas fotos para animar este tópico. 




Hoje o horizonte também estava completamente limpo








Pôr do sol:








___________
Máx: *17,3ºC *
Min: *-0,5ºC* 

Tatual: *5,2ºC*


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2017 às 19:54)

Boas,
Céu limpo
T.minima de 5,9°C
T.máxima de 16°C
T.atual de 10,3°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (8 Fev 2017 às 22:06)

*0,9ºC *
Começa a descer lentamente devido ao aparecimento de nebulosidade mas estava a descer a bom ritmo, se não fosse isso amanhã haveria uma boa camada de geada.


----------



## ze_rega (8 Fev 2017 às 22:29)

Boas!
O dia amanheceu bem fresquinho, tinha o vidro do meu carro com gelo. De resto, foi um dia com sol e com temp amena.
Agora sigo com 3,7ºC, com 76% Hr. 
Vento nulo.
1026 hPa.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Fev 2017 às 07:35)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *-2,7°C *e uma boa camada de geada 
De momento, *-2,5°C *e algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2017 às 08:18)

Bons dias,
Céu limpo 
T.minima de 4,1°C
T.atual de 6,3°C
Mais logo noite já chove 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (9 Fev 2017 às 19:22)

Boas,
O dia foi marcado por céu nublado por nuvens altas, entretanto ao final do dia limpou completamente, apenas no horizonte se via as nuvens da frente que se vai ficando pelo caminho, tal como estava previsto. 
Máxima de *14,4ºC*
Tatual: *4,1ºC* 

A partir de amanhã à tarde é que já deverá chover qualquer coisa por estas bandas.


----------



## vamm (9 Fev 2017 às 19:36)

Tenho estado a regressar a casa, da Serra da Estrela, sempre com a frente no horizonte. Passando agora em Beja, estão 8C, chove fraco mas persistente e avistam-se relâmpagos a Norte.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2017 às 19:43)

Ainda não chove por aqui e a temperatura desce lentamente. 10,4ºC e vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Fev 2017 às 19:53)

vamm disse:


> Tenho estado a regressar a casa, da Serra da Estrela, sempre com a frente no horizonte. Passando agora em Beja, estão 8C, chove fraco mas persistente e avistam-se relâmpagos a Norte.


Relâmpagos? será que não foi só impressão? Os ecos no radar já não são suficientemente fortes para tal e também não há registos.


----------



## trepkos (9 Fev 2017 às 19:55)

Também duvido que sejam relâmpagos. Estive a olhar agora para Norte e não se via nada.

E estou a Norte de Beja.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Fev 2017 às 19:57)

Vento a aumentar bastante de intensidade, já se ouve a bater nas chapas.


----------



## vamm (9 Fev 2017 às 20:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Relâmpagos? será que não foi só impressão? Os ecos no radar já não são suficientemente fortes para tal e também não há registos.


Só se foi um airbus no aeroporto  mas quando ia na estrada para Penedo Gordo vi um flash a N/NO e quando voltei a olhar fez outro flash.


----------



## trepkos (9 Fev 2017 às 20:02)

O vento é que já se vai ouvindo. Espero bem que venha trovoada, há meses que não oiço uma.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Fev 2017 às 20:04)

vamm disse:


> Só se foi um airbus no aeroporto  mas quando ia na estrada para Penedo Gordo vi um flash a N/NO e quando voltei a olhar fez outro flash.


Estranho! 
________
Entretanto por aqui, em menos de 10min, o vento passou de nulo a forte. 
A temperatura já está a subir, *4,7ºC*, sensação horrível.


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Fev 2017 às 20:07)

vamm disse:


> Tenho estado a regressar a casa, da Serra da Estrela, sempre com a frente no horizonte. Passando agora em Beja, estão 8C, chove fraco mas persistente e avistam-se relâmpagos a Norte.



Sim confirma-se alguma actividade sobre o mar e algo em terra 
http://en.sat24.com/en/sp


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Fev 2017 às 20:16)

trepkos disse:


> O vento é que já se vai ouvindo. Espero bem que venha trovoada, há meses que não oiço uma.


Também desde Agosto que não há uma trovoada por aqui... mas também estes não são os meses mais favoráveis.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2017 às 20:23)

54 km/h de NW por aqui, o vento vai virando com a aproximação da frente e a temperatura está em descida rápida com 7,8ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Fev 2017 às 20:26)

Bela ventania por aqui, a temperatura é de agora 6ºc, temperatura aparente de 1ºc devido ao vento forte.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2017 às 20:51)

Sem sinal de chuva ainda, 6,7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2017 às 21:01)

Já choveu, 2,7 mm acumulado T.máxima de 16°C
T.atual de 8,2°C

Enviado do meu bq Edison 2 Quad Core 3G através de Tapatalk


----------



## talingas (9 Fev 2017 às 21:21)

Chove agora fraco, com 4,9ºC. Será que a serra trará surpresas?


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Fev 2017 às 21:30)

talingas disse:


> Chove agora fraco, com 4,9ºC. Será que a serra trará surpresas?


Por aqui também vai chovendo, amanhã tentarei ir ao alto da serra.


----------



## talingas (9 Fev 2017 às 21:34)

Davidmpb disse:


> Por aqui também vai chovendo, amanhã tentarei ir ao alto da serra.



É isso precisamos de alguém que vá confirmar, se eu pudesse ia já lá agora . Vai chovendo fraquinho agora com 4,7ºC. Lá no cimo deve andar nos 2ºC...


----------



## joralentejano (9 Fev 2017 às 21:45)

Chuva com *5,5ºC  *Pode ser que haja algo na serra amanhã!


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2017 às 21:54)

as previsões dão neve na serra são mamede


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2017 às 22:06)

marvão tem 2.8ºC 

https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:I12MARVA2


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Fev 2017 às 22:16)

david 6 disse:


> marvão tem 2.8ºC
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:I12MARVA2


No alto de Marvão( 860m) deve rondar agora os 2ºc.


----------



## vamm (9 Fev 2017 às 22:39)

Pela minha zona já deixou de chover há coisa de 1h. O céu está parcialmente limpo.


----------



## vitoreis (9 Fev 2017 às 22:50)

Primeiro aguaceiro na cidade de Faro neste momento! 11.4ºc, humidade a 68%


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2017 às 22:56)

A mim deram-me um relato de neve em São Mamede, há coisa de 5 minutos, penso que acima dos 600-700m. Possivelmente pode ser sleet ou graupel, não sei como andam as cotas, portanto é, como se diz em inglês, com uma pitada de "sal", ou ceticismo. 

5,3ºC, por aqui, portanto é mais que possível.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Fev 2017 às 23:11)

Boa noite.
A minha mãe disse-me que no Arealão, perto das Ermidas do Sado estão 7.4ºc e 85%HR.
Fica a cerca de 110 metros de altitude.


----------



## vamm (10 Fev 2017 às 00:11)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa noite.
> A minha mãe disse-me que no Arealão, perto das Ermidas do Sado estão 7.4ºc e 85%HR.
> Fica a cerca de 110 metros de altitude.


Reliquias com 248m não está muito diferente, 7C


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2017 às 00:32)

4,8ºC em descida ainda. Vento fraco, céu com abertas, já que os próximos rounds serão aguaceiros.


----------



## Sanxito (10 Fev 2017 às 00:44)

Arealão, Ermidas do Sado
6.4ºc e 86%HR


----------



## ze_rega (10 Fev 2017 às 01:19)

Boa noite!
O dia foi encoberto, com temp amena. Ao fim da tarde choveu, tendo acumulado 5 mm. Como estava a trabalhar nem me apercebi bem como foi a passagem da frente, mas deu para deixar um acumuladozito. Após as 00h já voltou a chover tendo acumulado 0,5 mm.
De resto estão 9,2ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco de SW e 1013 hPa.


----------



## ze_rega (10 Fev 2017 às 02:28)

Mais uma chuvinha... 1 mm acumulado até agora.
T actual 7,6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2017 às 08:11)

Bom dia.
T.Mínima de 5,5°C
T.atual de 6°C.
Está frio e tem caído aguaceiros
Fotos de agora com arco íris 












Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2017 às 09:28)

Bom dia,
A frente de ontem rendeu uns míseros *0.2mm *os modelos previam um pouco mais. Pode ser que a partir da tarde isto anime tal como as previsões indicam. 
Entretanto sigo com sol e algumas nuvens altas, nada ameaçador, veremos. 
Mínima de *0,9°C* 
Atual de *5,8°C *com vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## trepkos (10 Fev 2017 às 12:16)

Por Évora caiu agora um forte aguaceiro que trouxe granizo e algum sleet misturado com a chuva.

Vai chovendo de forma fraca.

Podem ser boas noticias para São Mamede/Marvão.


----------



## vamm (10 Fev 2017 às 13:15)

Manhã de aguaceiros moderados, está frio, mas nada de especial.


----------



## ze_rega (10 Fev 2017 às 13:59)

Chove forte. Ouve-se um trovão.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2017 às 14:16)

trepkos disse:


> Por Évora caiu agora um forte aguaceiro que trouxe granizo e algum sleet misturado com a chuva.
> 
> Vai chovendo de forma fraca.
> 
> Podem ser boas noticias para São Mamede/Marvão.


Já nevou ontem à noite e é possível que esteja a nevar agora, porque está a começar a chover.

Chove fraco com 8,3ºC em descida.

Edit: Chove bem, deve estar a nevar bem lá em cima. Descida abrupta para os 6,2ºC.
Edit 2: 5,6ºC e já abrandou. A precipitação era bem fina, parecia ter algum gelo à mistura, mas apenas isso aqui em baixo. Na serra sim deve ter sido engraçado.


----------



## talingas (10 Fev 2017 às 14:30)

Caiu um aguaceiro misturado com granizo miudinho, sim lá na serra deve ter nevado bem.. 4,1ºC aqui..


----------



## trepkos (10 Fev 2017 às 14:36)

Mais sleet junto à chuva.


----------



## talingas (10 Fev 2017 às 14:37)

E vai chovendo, agora com 3,7ºC. Ai se eu pudesse ir à serra agora...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Fev 2017 às 14:37)

A nevar com intensidade no cruzamento para S. Bento (Salão frio)


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Fev 2017 às 14:38)

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTALE14#history

Belíssima descida de temperatura!!!


----------



## talingas (10 Fev 2017 às 14:41)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> A nevar com intensidade no cruzamento para S. Bento (Salão frio)



Ah maravilha se não fosse o nosso reporter....  Isso é praí nos 700m


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2017 às 14:43)

Chove bem!  com *7,8ºC*
Se pudesse conduzir já estava a caminho da serra 
*1.8mm*


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2017 às 14:44)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> A nevar com intensidade no cruzamento para S. Bento (Salão frio)


 parece que vai continuar a chover, nevão interessante na serra


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2017 às 14:45)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> A nevar com intensidade no cruzamento para S. Bento (Salão frio)


Já estava à espera do relato!  Continua a chover fraco por aqui, com a temperatura estabilizada nos 5,0ºC. Se chovesse mais forte...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Fev 2017 às 14:45)

talingas disse:


> E vai chovendo, agora com 3,7ºC. Ai se eu pudesse ir à serra agora...



Só lá posso ir ás 17.30. M****


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Fev 2017 às 14:48)

talingas disse:


> Ah maravilha se não fosse o nosso reporter....  Isso é praí nos 700m



Sim, 700m
800m no cruzamento de inicio da subida da serra.
900m cruzamento para as antenas


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2017 às 14:49)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Sim, 700m
> 800m no cruzamento de inicio da subida da serra.
> 900m cruzamento para as antenas


Imaginemos aos 1000m


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2017 às 14:49)

É possível que ainda chova alguma coisa mas talvez com cotas mais altas pelo fim da tarde. Acho que dará para ir à serra na mesma e ainda ver neve.


----------



## talingas (10 Fev 2017 às 14:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> É possível que ainda chova alguma coisa mas talvez com cotas mais altas pelo fim da tarde. Acho que dará para ir à serra na mesma e ainda ver neve.



Por aqui ainda chove fraquinho, e estabilizou nos 4,0ºC. Também queria ver se logo passava pela serra.. Só para descargo de consciência..


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2017 às 14:59)

Boas,
Chuva 
Temperatura de 8°C
Tem chovido bem por Vendas Novas

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## talingas (10 Fev 2017 às 15:05)

Estavam a demorar... Marvão aí está o elemento branco! 


















Todos os créditos para: Mercearia de Marvão


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2017 às 15:09)




----------



## Davidmpb (10 Fev 2017 às 15:13)

talingas disse:


> Por aqui ainda chove fraquinho, e estabilizou nos 4,0ºC. Também queria ver se logo passava pela serra.. Só para descargo de consciência..


E podes ir estive lá agora e neva a partir dos 750/ 800m!


----------



## vitoreis (10 Fev 2017 às 15:14)

Trovoada com muito granizo na zona de Odeceixe. Descida de 10°c para 5°c em 10 minutos e 7km. 
Já tento colocar um vídeo.


----------



## talingas (10 Fev 2017 às 15:14)

Aqui caem pastinhas que derretem rápido só detectáveis nos carros de cor preta..


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2017 às 15:22)

Aqui estou no limiar, por isso continua a chover fraco com 5,2ºC.


----------



## vitoreis (10 Fev 2017 às 15:24)

Já não fui a tempo de apanhar o período de maior intensidade mas fica o registo. Entretanto a temperatura subiu para os 9°c


----------



## vamm (10 Fev 2017 às 15:26)

vitoreis disse:


> Já não fui a tempo de apanhar o período de maior intensidade mas fica o registo. Entretanto a temperatura subiu para os 9°c


Bem, afinal não estou maluca. Ouvi pelo menos 3 roncos para a zona de Odemira, algo muito negro está a começar a chegar aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2017 às 15:27)

Chuva intensa e algum granizo
*6,8ºC *


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Fev 2017 às 15:28)

Quando começou a nevar, cota de aproximadamente 800m:













Neste momento já deve estar bem mais branquinha, o dever chama-me senão ficava lá a tarde toda.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Fev 2017 às 15:35)

Davidmpb disse:


> Quando começou a nevar, cota de aproximadamente 800m:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2017 às 15:36)

Mais um video de Marvão:
Não é muito intensa, mas isto é cada vez mais raro na nossa serra, que já é uma grande felicidade


----------



## trepkos (10 Fev 2017 às 15:41)

A precipitação por aqui já está a acabar. Sempre foi bom ver algum sleet.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Fev 2017 às 15:43)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


>


mesmo bom sentir a neve na cara


----------



## talingas (10 Fev 2017 às 15:50)

E continua a chover fraco, sempre deve continuar a acumular qualquer coisita a partir dos 800m... Por aqui os mesmíssimos 4,0ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Fev 2017 às 15:54)

talingas disse:


> E continua a chover fraco, sempre deve continuar a acumular qualquer coisita a partir dos 800m... Por aqui os mesmíssimos 4,0ºC.



Um amigo enviou-me sms às 15:35. Está no topo de S. Mamede e continua a acumular bem. Palavras dele "grande acumulação"


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2017 às 16:01)

Por aqui 5,0ºC, desceu um pouco. Continua a chover fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2017 às 16:04)

O jornal de notícias acabou de publicar uma notícia sobre a queda de neve na Serra de S. Mamede e colocou imagens:
*Queda de neve em Portalegre*

















Fonte: Jornal de Notícias


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Fev 2017 às 16:04)

Sim na serra a partir dos 800m já deve ter acumulado bem, a precipitação já dura á mais de 2 horas.


----------



## ze_rega (10 Fev 2017 às 16:08)

Boas aqui por volta das 14h, choveu com grande intensidade. Relatos de queda de granizo. Ainda ouvi dois trovões. Ouve descida uma boa descida da temp que eu cheguei a casa cerca de 40 min depois e o termómetro marcava 9 ºC.
Por agora sigo com 13,5ºC, céu limpo e sol a brilhar. 
Vento fraco.
1007hPa. 
9,0 mm de chuva acumulada.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2017 às 16:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sim na serra a partir dos 800m já deve ter acumulado bem, a precipitação já dura á mais de 2 horas.


Desde 2013 que a Serra não tinha um nevão assim!


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Fev 2017 às 16:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> a precipitação já dura á mais de 2 horas.



Creio que teremos mais uma a duas horas de precipitação (tendo em conta o radar e a direcção da instabilidade S/N) e a temperatura está a baixar. Vamos ver se não teremos precipitação em cotas mais baixas.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Fev 2017 às 16:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Desde 2013 que a Serra não tinha um nevão assim!


Sim é verdade, não havia neve com esta acumulação desde 2013, mas normalmente 1 ou 2 vezes por ano neva na serra.


----------



## trepkos (10 Fev 2017 às 16:18)

Quando aquela linha passar aqui em Évora deve cair mais sleet... aproveitem ai em Portalegre.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Fev 2017 às 16:26)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1255882744447719&id=100000780155852

Belo nevao!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2017 às 16:26)

Estou a caminho da Serra. Ver como está agora.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2017 às 16:29)

Continua a chuva moderada  bela tarde. 
Sigo com *5,5ºC* e *5.3mm *


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2017 às 16:30)

Neva ao pé do miradouro misturador com chuva. Neve grossa.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2017 às 16:31)

Neve pura na Quinta da Saúde


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2017 às 16:45)

Neva corte e acumulação intensa a partir dos 900m. Esta divinal!


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Fev 2017 às 16:54)

Bem, decidi ir outra vez á serra e nevava com bastante intensidade a partir dos 800m, a acumulação já é significativa, mais logo partilho fotos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Fev 2017 às 16:59)

Off-Topic: Já lá vou ter. Não fiquem com ela só para vocês


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2017 às 17:00)

Boas,
cairam aguaceiros com granizo de tarde
temperatura atual de 9,5ºC
Agora abertas de sol
está fresco!
Acumulado hoje de 9 mm


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Fev 2017 às 17:00)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Já lá vou ter. Não fiquem com ela só para vocês


Vai, não te vais arrepender, está brutal


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2017 às 17:01)

Neva com intensidades variáveis, estou agora a voltar. Está muito bonito, colocarei fotos depois.

É capaz de ficar muito complicado em algumas zonas da Serra, começa a acumular nas estradas a altitudes mais baixas. O alto da Serra está fechado pela GNR.


----------



## trepkos (10 Fev 2017 às 17:03)

Atenção que a GNR já cortou a estrada de acesso ao alto de são mamede, se continuar a precipitação vai ser complicado circular de carro.

PS: O spider já referiu isso.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Fev 2017 às 17:10)

Por isso é que me vim já de lá embora, a neve começa a acumular na estrada.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2017 às 17:17)

Davidmpb disse:


> Por isso é que me vim já de lá embora, a neve começa a acumular na estrada.


Houve um aventureiro que veio das eólicas com a estrada totalmente coberta de neve, já estava a ficar perigoso em alguns sítios.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Fev 2017 às 17:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> Houve um aventureiro que veio das eólicas com a estrada totalmente coberta de neve, já estava a ficar perigoso em alguns sítios.


Sim estive lá por volta das 16:30h, nevava com bastante intensidade e já estava a acumular na estrada, decidi não arriscar já que não tenho correntes de neve


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2017 às 17:25)

Também estive por essa hora, cheguei agora a casa. Na cidade chove menos, na serra ainda nevava bem.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2017 às 17:53)

3,7ºC em descida por casa, chove mas é uma chuva muito fininha... Deve estar a nevar bem mas bem na Serra outra vez, e a cota deve ter descido um pouco.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Fev 2017 às 17:56)

Aqui no Reguengo vai caindo uns "farrapos" no meio da chuva.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (10 Fev 2017 às 18:03)

vitoreis disse:


> Já não fui a tempo de apanhar o período de maior intensidade mas fica o registo. Entretanto a temperatura subiu para os 9°c


Obrigado pelo registo! Isso esteve rijo por aí!
Em que zona é que isto foi? A minha família tem casa em Odeceixe (no alto dos Malhadais), que aqui há uns anos, num dia parecido ao de hoje, levou com um raio na antena e pegou fogo à TV...


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2017 às 18:06)

Uma bela tarde de inverno 
Continua a chover bem por aqui mas o sol ainda chegou a dar alguma cor ao céu e um arco íris  Algumas fotos:









Parece que acaba na palmeira 




*8.1mm *e *4,6ºC*


----------



## trepkos (10 Fev 2017 às 18:29)

Acidente na A2, km 128 perto de Aljustrel.

choque em cadeira devido a gelo na estrada (granizo), 16 viaturas envolvidas e 2 feridos graves até ao momento.


----------



## trepkos (10 Fev 2017 às 18:58)

Há uma vitima mortal a lamentar devido à queda do granizo na A2.


----------



## talingas (10 Fev 2017 às 19:03)

Bem isto hoje é que foi uma barrigada de neve nunca eu esperei.. Pus-me a caminho, a pé, pelas 16:30H e logo nos 600m fui brindado com o elemento branco. No meio de muitas paragens, quando a neve voltava voltava ainda mais intensa, até que arranjei boleia até aos 850m e até lá foi ver nevar a sério e com bastante acumulação, eu diria que o pico foi entre as 17:30H e as 18:00h. Vou posteriormente colocar algumas fotos por ordem cronológica.. Agora deixo o único ainda video de que fiz upload...


Video sensivelmente aos 900m, pelas 18:00H.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2017 às 19:04)

Estou a compilar um tópico com fotos e vídeo também. Na Serra nevava constantemente, mesmo que na cidade mal chovesse. Foi mesmo uma barrigada de neve.

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/neve-em-sao-mamede-10-fev-2017.9178/


----------



## talingas (10 Fev 2017 às 19:11)

Deixo para  já o meu álbum de fotos do facebook sobre o grande evento... 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...615.1073741830.1287804967&type=1&l=f514f8853d


----------



## talingas (10 Fev 2017 às 19:21)

Vá mais um...


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2017 às 19:25)

Foi uma grande surpresa, nunca pensei que nevasse assim tanto 
Entretanto por aqui, depois de uma pequena pausa, a chuva está de volta.
A cota já deve estar a subir pois a temperatura também vai subindo lentamente, *4,5ºC *


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2017 às 19:28)




----------



## Davidmpb (10 Fev 2017 às 19:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Foi uma grande surpresa, nunca pensei que nevasse assim tanto
> Entretanto por aqui, depois de uma pequena pausa, a chuva está de volta.
> A cota já deve estar a subir pois a temperatura também vai subindo lentamente, *4,5ºC *


Surpresa não foi, a neve estava prevista...


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2017 às 19:53)

Davidmpb disse:


> Surpresa não foi, a neve estava prevista...


Eu sei, estou-me a referir à quantidade.


----------



## talingas (10 Fev 2017 às 20:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Eu sei, estou-me a referir à quantidade.



De facto saí de casa muito cético, e fui-me surpreendendo a cada passo que dava... Não esperava uma cota tão baixa.. É que já nevava nos 600m ás 4 e meia da tarde!  Óbvio que a cota foi subindo, mas enquanto isso a partir dos 700m-800m já acumulava e bem há muito tempo..


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2017 às 20:24)

Continua a chover certinho por aqui, não esperava tanta chuva hoje. Entretanto, o acumulado na estação do Assumar nem mexe visto a precipitação estar a passar um pouco mais a leste da localidade. Alguns ribeiros já têm muita água, domingo promete ser um dia bem chuvoso.


----------



## vamm (10 Fev 2017 às 21:06)

De chuva a coisa acalmou, mas de frio está bastante desconfortável. *4,5C *a esta hora


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Fev 2017 às 21:12)

Que maravilha de final de tarde. Estive em S. Mamede das 17:45 ás 18:30. Já não me deixaram subir ás antenas obviamente. Os farrapos eram enormes e acumulava como já via há muito tempo por aqui. Foi fantástico. Pela imagem de satélite, parece que vamos ter mais água. A ver se a surpresa poderá ser ainda melhor. Um aparte, neva copiosamente na Covilhá, Manteigas e Seia.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Fev 2017 às 21:13)

Aqui ficam mais 2 registos que fiz, serra de São Mamede por volta das 16:30h:


----------



## ze_rega (10 Fev 2017 às 21:19)

Belas fotos e vídeos...
Por estas bandas estão 7,2ºC, vento fraco e 1008 hPa.
Não chove desde o início da tarde.


----------



## ze_rega (10 Fev 2017 às 21:29)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2017-02-10-Pormenores-do-acidente-da-A2 vídeo amador do acidente da A2 devido à queda de granizo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2017 às 22:39)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com alguns aguaceiros.

Ah e tal, vem aí muita chuva, curioso é que a chuva prevista para amanhã, quase desapareceu toda, o GFS coloca 10 mm no dia de amanhã. Mas o GFS diluviano, coloca um dilúvio na tarde de domingo, cerca de 45 mm para aqui em 6 horas.  Até, não era mau, com maré cheia era capaz de gerar animação e encher a piscina olímpica de Olhão. 

Nem ligo aos modelos, senão fico louco, por isso, as expectativas são baixas, nem o doido do Arome  coloca nenhum delírio, o que é mau.


----------



## Rajujas (10 Fev 2017 às 23:20)

Aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de granizo, nos últimos 15 minutos, aqui perto de Lagos.


----------



## AMFC (11 Fev 2017 às 08:12)

Sagres hoje com a torneira bem aberta.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2017 às 09:53)

AMFC disse:


> Sagres hoje com a torneira bem aberta.



Mesmo!
Até ao momento (9:00) a estação do IPMA de Sagres acumulou *34,6 mm
*


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Fev 2017 às 10:33)

Aqui fica mais um video da neve ontem na serra de São Mamede:


----------



## Sanxito (11 Fev 2017 às 11:20)

Bom dia. 
Fico com a ideia de que poderão ocorrer alguns problemas no Algarve, aquele sector de precipitação está a avançar tão lentamente. 
Alguém a reportar por lá?

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Fev 2017 às 11:58)

V.R.S.A.

Boas tarde,

Ontem dia marcado por alguma trovoada á tarde e precipitação forte durante a tarde...

Hoje o dia está a ser marcado por precipitação por vezes forte e agora começa a trovejar ( enquanto escrevo a mensagem)... Vento com rajadas fortes de SE... Isto promete aqui nas bandas...hoje e amanha!!


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2017 às 12:17)

Até ao momento Sagres vai nos *48,2 mm*


----------



## cloud_girl (11 Fev 2017 às 12:41)

Aqui uns 17 km acima de ti largou granizo durante uns segs...
Chova muito!


----------



## ecobcg (11 Fev 2017 às 13:31)

Boa tarde.
Aqui pelo Barlavento, sigo com 23mm acumulados em Carvoeiro e 12mm no Sítio das Fontes.
A manhã foi de alguma trovoada no mar principalmente, e períodos de chuva forte com alguma granizo. Ali a zona de Sagres-Lagos foi sem dúvida a mais atingida.

Atenção especial agora virada para amanhã, principalmente para a tarde...os modelos estão a prometer...


----------



## vamm (11 Fev 2017 às 14:38)

Por Odemira chove bem e sem parar desde as 10h30


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2017 às 14:43)

Chove aqui por Vendas Novas
Temperatura de 10°
2 mm até agora 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (11 Fev 2017 às 15:44)

Dia de chuva por vezes forte.

22mm de chuva acomolado  
Temp. Actual 10,2


----------



## vitoreis (11 Fev 2017 às 16:17)

Acalmou por aqui, após uma manhã de chuva persistente. Um dia de Inverno como à muito não se via por estas bandas. Exterior com 11ºc e 79%

Cameras online:
http://ipcamlive.com/faroincity
http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/faro-webcam-hd


----------



## ze_rega (11 Fev 2017 às 17:26)

Boa tarde!
Manhã cinzenta mas só começou a chover por volta da hora de almoço. Por agora não chove e o sol veio dar um ar da sua graça.
Sigo com 11,1ºC, 90% Hr. Vento fraco a moderado de NE com rajada de 28,1 km/h, a rajada máxima foi de 38,9 km/h.
1000 hPa.
Acumulado de 6,7 mm.
Pelo radar aproxima-se mais chuva.


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2017 às 18:01)

Boas,
céu nublado, com alguma chuva
temperatura atual de 10,2ºC
3 mm de acumulado


----------



## Happy (11 Fev 2017 às 19:08)

Granizada em VRSA...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Fev 2017 às 19:16)

Aqui vão umas fotos da trovoada que passa por VRSA


















Resultados em VRSA:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Fev 2017 às 19:23)

Uma foto de VRSA, perto da escola secundária


----------



## joralentejano (11 Fev 2017 às 19:52)

Boas,
Por aqui a manhã foi de sol e algumas nuvens, ao longo da tarde o céu foi ficando cada vez mais carregado e agora tem estado a chover em geral fraco, *1.3mm* até ao momento.
Hoje não avistei neve na serra aqui de Arronches mas lembro-me de em 2013 conseguir ver bastante por isso metade já deve ter derretido com o sol e devido à temperatura já não ser tão baixa.
Máxima de *12,3ºC*
Atual: *9,6ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (11 Fev 2017 às 20:04)

Acumulados brutais no sotavento Algarvio ás 19h 
Castro Marim (RN Sapal): *57.8mm *
Vila Real de St. António: *31.1mm*

E continuam a surgir fortes células naquela zona...isto equivale a um aviso vermelho...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Fev 2017 às 20:10)

joralentejano disse:


> Acumulados brutais no sotavento Algarvio ás 19h
> Castro Marim (RN Sapal): *57.8mm *
> Vila Real de St. António: *31.1mm*
> 
> E continuam a surgir fortes células naquela zona...isto equivale a um aviso vermelho...


O IPMA continua a ter medo de lançar avisos. Estamos em aviso amarelo... A ocorrências já são significativas,  as previsões são tremendas e cá se está em aviso amarelo... enfim


----------



## joralentejano (11 Fev 2017 às 20:17)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> O IPMA continua a ter medo de lançar avisos. Estamos em aviso amarelo... A ocorrências já são significativas,  as previsões são tremendas e cá se está em aviso amarelo... enfim


Vi as imagens aqui publicadas e fez bastantes problemas em VRSA, imaginemos em Castro Marim, bastante desastroso, praticamente esse acumulado deve ser quase a média do mês nesses locais. Fiquei estupefacto, os modelos valem o que valem nesta situações, mas o IPMA não eleva o aviso, enfim.  À pouco passou outra célula potente naquela zona, veremos o acumulado das 20h.


----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2017 às 20:21)

joralentejano disse:


> Acumulados brutais no sotavento Algarvio ás 19h
> Castro Marim (RN Sapal): *57.8mm *
> Vila Real de St. António: *31.1mm*
> 
> E continuam a surgir fortes células naquela zona...isto equivale a um aviso vermelho...



57.8 mms numa hora? Não é recorde?

Isso é acumulado ao estilo do equador/zonas tropicais. Não será um erro da estação?

Já o acumulado de 31.1 mms é-me mais realista (para situação 'extrema').


----------



## joralentejano (11 Fev 2017 às 20:25)

Orion disse:


> 57.8 mms numa hora? Não é recorde?
> 
> Isso é acumulado ao estilo do equador/zonas tropicais. Não será um erro da estação?
> 
> Já o acumulado de 31.1 mms é-me mais realista.


Também achei exagerado, isso é completamente extremo e a célula mais forte passou entre a fronteira. Mas a estação não tem estado a registar valores absurdos de precipitação portanto não sei...


----------



## Sanxito (11 Fev 2017 às 20:30)

Alguém tem o contacto do @tornado para obter alguma informação mais detalhada?

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2017 às 20:34)

Ayamonte teve 27,3 mm.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Fev 2017 às 20:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Também achei exagerado, isso é completamente extremo e a célula mais forte passou entre a fronteira. Mas a estação não tem estado a registar valores absurdos de precipitação portanto não sei...


Conhecendo como conheço os eventos pela minha terra não me surpreende se for verdade... É possível... A 3 de novembro de 2006 foi semelhante... Não me recordo dos valores mas recordo-me do dia.. vejam aqui se encontram os valores, estou no telefone não consigo.

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-novembro-2006.434/page-6


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2017 às 20:40)

Boas, por aqui, a tarde foi calma, mas há pouco caiu uma valente chuvada. Ao final da manhã, foi de muita chuva, por aqui. só há pouco é que ouvi uma trovoadazita. 

Acumulado, até ao momento: 32 mm

O valor de Castro Marim, não surpreende-me, a diferença de 26 mm, entre uns 5 kms não é extraordinário, às vezes, eu em relação a Faro já tive situações com diferenças nessa ordem ou superiores.

Ui, que estrondo agora.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Fev 2017 às 20:42)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Conhecendo como conheço os eventos pela minha terra não me surpreende se for verdade... É possível... A 3 de novembro de 2006 foi semelhante... Não me recordo dos valores mas recordo-me do dia.. vejam aqui se encontram os valores, estou no telefone não consigo.
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-novembro-2006.434/page-6


Sim, fala-se sobre as inundações no concelho de VRSA, até se fala que tinham caído mais de 100mm. 
Entretanto a célula mais intensa foi esta:





Tal como disse num post atrás, passou na fronteira e não mesmo por cima de Castro Marim portanto não sei se esse acumulado será real, veremos se é lançado algum comunicado pois se for mesmo verdade é um recorde e se não for deve andar lá perto.


----------



## guimeixen (11 Fev 2017 às 20:42)

Orion disse:


> 57.8 mms numa hora? Não é recorde?
> 
> Isso é acumulado ao estilo do equador/zonas tropicais. Não será um erro da estação?
> 
> Já o acumulado de 31.1 mms é-me mais realista (para situação 'extrema').



A estação de Merelim aqui em Braga acumulou 45mm em +/- 30min no dia 8 de Outubro de 2014 por isso não acho estranho.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Fev 2017 às 20:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, fala-se sobre as inundações no concelho de VRSA, até se fala que tinham caído mais de 100mm.
> Entretanto a célula mais intensa foi esta:
> 
> 
> ...


Claro. Mas a Estação está no sapal bastante perto do rio, mais ou menos uns 100/200 metros do rio
Mais ou menos a meio caminho entre Vila Real e Castro Marim


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2017 às 20:47)

A estação de Castro Marim, penso que esteja a leste de Castro Marim, na Reserva Natural, por isso, é mesmo na zona aonde passou a maior actividade.


----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2017 às 20:59)

guimeixen disse:


> A estação de Merelim aqui em Braga acumulou 45mm em +/- 30min no dia 8 de Outubro de 2014 por isso não acho estranho.



Não digo que isso seja impossível mas não se deve fazer comparações assim. Quais foram as condições ambientais nesse dia? E em que é que as mesmas diferem do dia de hoje?

Infelizmente o radar de Loulé não mostra a refletividade. A AP está nos 25 mms. A célula foi intensa com um topo nos 10/11 kms de altitude.






VRSA e Ayamonte tiveram resultados semelhantes por isso o primeiro é credível. CM teve quase o dobro de VRSA. Mas vá, antes que seja linchado , vou escrever que foi um registo bastante afortunado. Decerto será validado pelo IPMA (já houve algum que não foi?)


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2017 às 21:04)

Chuva diluviana  e rajadas fortes de vento em Olhão e acompanhada com trovoada forte.


----------



## JAlves (11 Fev 2017 às 21:04)

Por VRSA...

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1454681067889308&id=100000422857697

(retirado do FB)


----------



## guimeixen (11 Fev 2017 às 21:08)

Orion disse:


> Não digo que isso seja impossível mas não se deve fazer comparações assim. Quais foram as condições ambientais nesse dia? E em que é que as mesmas diferem do dia de hoje?
> 
> Infelizmente o radar de Loulé não mostra a refletividade.
> 
> ...



Formou-se uma Cb na costa e passou mesmo aqui por cima. Aqui tens a animação de radar e de satélite : https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-outubro-2014.7883/page-16#post-448812
Eu não percebo assim muito, só respondi por me lembrar de ter passado por aqui e que acumulou bastante em pouco tempo.


----------



## AMFC (11 Fev 2017 às 21:15)

Cascata na praia do Beliche-Sagres.
Foto Vanda Rita, a quem agradeço.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2017 às 21:18)

Vila Real de Santo António


----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2017 às 21:22)

guimeixen disse:


> Formou-se uma Cb na costa e passou mesmo aqui por cima. Aqui tens a animação de radar e de satélite : https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-outubro-2014.7883/page-16#post-448812
> Eu não percebo assim muito, só respondi por me lembrar de ter passado por aqui e que acumulou bastante em pouco tempo.



Vá, estou convencido. Eu é que não estou habituado a eventos convectivos mais intensos


----------



## Agreste (11 Fev 2017 às 21:23)

trovoada na zona de Faro-Olhão...

as inundações em VRSA são habituais por causa da cota baixa da cidade, não é preciso chover muito.

28,8mm até ao momento.


----------



## Agreste (11 Fev 2017 às 21:34)

a trovoada afastou-se mas continua a chover por vezes com intensidade forte.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (11 Fev 2017 às 22:09)

Moura: chove a bom chover há mais de uma hora! Não é nada de extraordinário, aliás tal como se quer! Um chuva "bem caída", a fazer extremamente bem aos terrenos que estavam muito secos. Vamos ver o que o dia de amanhã nos reserva.


----------



## ze_rega (11 Fev 2017 às 22:23)

T atual 10ºC
998 hPa
Vento moderado com rajada de 22,3 km/h de E
8,0 mm de acumulado


----------



## JAlves (11 Fev 2017 às 22:31)

Mais um video de VRSA, impressionante!


(retirado do FB)


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2017 às 22:43)

A saída mais recente dos mesoescalares Aladdin e Arome, dá o grosso da precipitação para amanhã a afectar o Sotavento Algarvio, o Aladdin mais a zona Faro/Olhão e depois serra do Caldeirão e o Arome coloca Faro/Olhão na mira e depois a região junto à fronteira.  Já, o Hirlam coloca um dilúvio no Barlavento Algarvio.

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2017/02...ocam-inundacoes-em-monte-gordo-vrsa-e-tavira/

http://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/de...sam-inundacoes-em-monte-gordo?ref=HP_Destaque

Isto aconteceu, quase na baixa-mar, se tivesse acontecido na preia-mar, ui ui. O planeamento no Algarve é uma maravilha, quando está sol, pior é quando chove. É, quando que se vê o belo planeamento que existe no Algarve.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Fev 2017 às 22:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A saída mais recente dos mesoescalares Aladdin e Arome, dá o grosso da precipitação para amanhã a afectar o Sotavento Algarvio, o Aladdin mais a zona Faro/Olhão e depois serra do Caldeirão e o Arome coloca Faro/Olhão na mira e depois a região junto à fronteira.  Já, o Hirlam coloca um dilúvio no Barlavento Algarvio.
> 
> http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2017/02...ocam-inundacoes-em-monte-gordo-vrsa-e-tavira/


Os modelos valem o que valem nesta situações, basta olhar para o que aconteceu em VRSA...mas todos indicam que amanhã passará o pior desta depressão, veremos...


----------



## joralentejano (11 Fev 2017 às 22:49)

Chuva moderada  todo o interior sul debaixo de chuva, venha ela.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2017 às 23:06)

joralentejano disse:


> Os modelos valem o que valem nesta situações, basta olhar para o que aconteceu em VRSA...mas todos indicam que amanhã passará o pior desta depressão, veremos...



O Arome na saída das 12, viu o dilúvio nessa zona, embora no espaço temporal errado, mas viu. Nestas situações, há que saber interpretar as saídas com cuidado. Aliás, o Arome ontem, previu a chuva que caiu esta manhã, aqui e não errou, cerca de 20 mm, mas os modelos erraram em Sagres, ou talvez não, já o Hirlam ontem ou na 5ª feira viu essa chuvada em Sagres, não deixa de ser curioso, que os modelos acertam mas não é na própria saída, mas existe sempre uma saída que eles estão bem perto da realidade. 

Amanhã, os modelos prevêem um agravamento do estado do tempo, a partir das 15 h, todos são unânimes nisso, mas saber quais as zonas que serão mais afectadas não se sabe, mas vendo as previsões de várias saídas de hoje e de vários modelos, concluo que amanhã vai existir problemas no Algarve, só não sei precisar com exactidão aonde vai ocorrer, se é no Barlavento, se é em Faro ou se é em VRSA, não sei mas haverá problemas sem dúvida alguma.


----------



## Agreste (11 Fev 2017 às 23:16)

a várzea de aljezur está a ficar inundada.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Fev 2017 às 23:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Arome na saída das 12, viu o dilúvio nessa zona, embora no espaço temporal errado, mas viu. Nestas situações, há que saber interpretar as saídas com cuidado. Aliás, o Arome ontem, previu a chuva que caiu esta manhã, aqui e não errou, cerca de 20 mm, mas os modelos erraram em Sagres, ou talvez não, já o Hirlam ontem ou na 5ª feira viu essa chuvada em Sagres, não deixa de ser curioso, que os modelos acertam mas não é na própria saída, mas existe sempre uma saída que eles estão bem perto da realidade.
> 
> Amanhã, os modelos prevêem um agravamento do estado do tempo, a partir das 15 h, todos são unânimes nisso, mas saber quais as zonas que serão mais afectadas não se sabe, mas vendo as previsões de várias saídas de hoje e de vários modelos, concluo que amanhã vai existir problemas no Algarve, só não sei precisar com exactidão aonde vai ocorrer, se é no Barlavento, se é em Faro ou se é em VRSA, não sei mas haverá problemas sem dúvida alguma.


O GFS e o ECM prevêem o pior de amanhã a passar no sotavento e interior alentejano. O HIRLAM com menor resolução também mas depois na maior resolução é ao contrário veremos.


----------



## Agreste (11 Fev 2017 às 23:27)

antes de melhorar... a situação vai piorar. 

outra carga de água entre 40-60mm em 1hr.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2017 às 23:29)

Esta sim, é uma previsão para moldura, um dia e todos os quadrantes de vento.  

http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Olhao?details=20170212


----------



## Prof BioGeo (11 Fev 2017 às 23:56)

São 23:55. Começou a chover por volta das 19:00 e ainda não parou! Neste momento chove até com bastante intensidade! Água por todo o lado. Nem parece o Baixo Alentejo! Assim dá gosto


----------



## trepkos (12 Fev 2017 às 00:16)

Chove moderado a forte em Évora desde as 7 da tarde.

Assim dá gosto, até parece que é inverno.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2017 às 00:19)

Chove mais a miúdo por aqui, para não dizer quase nada com 8,9ºC e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Porta da Ravessa (12 Fev 2017 às 00:45)

Chuva forte na vila de Redondo neste momento


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2017 às 00:55)

Porta da Ravessa disse:


> Chuva forte na vila de Redondo neste momento


Bem vindo! 
_________
Por aqui continua a chuva moderada!


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2017 às 09:08)

vamos ter borrasca ao final da tarde... vendaval garantido em todo o sotavento e uma manta de água. Os avisos para mim vão ficar curtos. Só favorece a baixa mar.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2017 às 10:38)

Acumulados diários de ontem no Algarve.

Castro Marim(RN Sapal): *98,1 mm*
Vila Real de Santo António:  *61,4 mm*
Martim Longo, Alcoutim:* 53 mm*
Sagres: *49,9 mm*
Faro(Aeroporto): *36,7 mm*
Portimão(Aeródromo): *30,9 mm*
Aljezur:* 26,2 mm*
Foia*: 4,7 mm*

Ontem já choveu a potes, o que aí vem aparentemente é pior, aviso amarelo só pode ser brincadeira...


----------



## efcm (12 Fev 2017 às 10:40)

Fotos de Tavira pelas 3 da manhã com o Gilão fora das margens

Desconheço o autor das fotos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Fev 2017 às 10:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Acumulados diários de ontem no Algarve.
> 
> Castro Marim(RN Sapal): *98,1 mm*
> Vila Real de Santo António:  *61,4 mm*
> ...


Mas que raio se está a passar com a emissão de avisos a nível Ibérico?? 
A AEMET também tem toda a região de Huelva a amarelo no que toda à chuva... 

Eu sinceramente não estou a entender. 

Podia dar aqui uma porrada de exemplos que justificavam o vermelho para ontem no Sotavento Algarvio e outros tantos para hoje.. basta olhar para as imagens de satélite! O que aí vem não vai morrer na praia...


----------



## PedroMAR (12 Fev 2017 às 12:41)

- AVISOS LARANJA -

  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯ »»» PRECIPITAÇÃO ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
Nos distritos de BEJA e FARO Entre as 15:00UTC  12.02.2017 e as 00:00UTC  13.02.2017

Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte e persistente na parte leste do distrito. Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (12 Fev 2017 às 12:51)

Boas.

Fim de semana por Évora, que tempo...
Ontem chuva moderada a forte desde as 19h até praticamente às 2h da manhã, depois pelas 4h voltou a chover bem.

Agora parece calmo, o motivo do meu post é que mais logo vou ter de me fazer à estrada para Madrid e o cenário não é muito animador, acham que há motivo para alarme?? 

Thanks,
Cpts.


----------



## trepkos (12 Fev 2017 às 12:58)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Fim de semana por Évora, que tempo...
> Ontem chuva moderada a forte desde as 19h até praticamente às 2h da manhã, depois pelas 4h voltou a chover bem.
> ...



Não há motivo nenhum de alarme, é apenas mais uma depressão de inverno.

Além disso, a depressão parece estar a dirigir-se ao sul de Espanha e deve ser aí que vai chover com mais intensidade.

Entre Évora e Madrid apanharás alguma chuva, nada de anormal ou perigoso.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (12 Fev 2017 às 13:43)

57,8 mm em Castro Marim numa hora, ontem...65,6 mm em 2 horas... foi um dilúvio digno de aviso vermelho, até se houvesse um aviso roxo, seria roxo! O problema é que uma coisa são os modelos e outra é a realidade...De qualquer modo, laranja parece-me mais ajustado que amarelo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2017 às 13:44)

Boas, por aqui, começou a cair a primeira chuva de hoje. 

Vamos ver, se não vai tudo para VRSA ou Monte Gordo, também quero festa rija por aqui. 

Acumulados, até agora:

10/02/2017 - 4 mm

11/02/2017 - 49 mm


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2017 às 14:03)

Boas,
Madrugada com chuva e bastante vento. Agora o céu continua com muitas nuvens mas o sol vai espreitando.
Tatual:* 13,3ºC 
7.9mm *


----------



## luky (12 Fev 2017 às 14:06)

Pela experiencia que tenho aqui no Algarve a chuva forte (e tornados  que pode dar potencialmente cheias nunca é prevista por modelos ou profissionais: quando vem é de surpresa (relativa é claro) e sempre muito localizada.
Cai quando já nao se espera e nao dá nada quando previsto.


----------



## PedroMAR (12 Fev 2017 às 14:28)

http://www.extremadura7dias.com/not...m-h-afectara-a-extremadura-esta-proxima-noche


----------



## Prof BioGeo (12 Fev 2017 às 14:42)

Nota-se claramente uma degradação do estado do tempo! O vento aumentou de intensidade, a nebulosidade aumentou e percebe-se claramente que vem aí borrasca. Cá estou eu, na parte leste do distrito de Beja, à espera do que aí vem. Vou manter-me alerta e relatando o que se vai passando.


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Fev 2017 às 15:28)

Boa tarde

Por Portalegre já brilhou um pouco o sol por entre as nuvens, mas depressa voltou a encapotar-se e a chuva veio para dar um ar da sua graça. Pelo vistos, o melhor ainda vem a caminho, pelo que se pode ver através do satélite e do radar. Portanto, espera-nos festa rija para a noite/madrugada


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2017 às 16:15)

Boas,
Céu muito nublado 
Hoje apenas choveu 1 mm
Temperatura atual de 15°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (12 Fev 2017 às 17:18)

https://www.facebook.com/jose.carlo...98016598473.1073741973.100001648657905&type=3

Vi estas fotos partilhas no mural de amigos, e penso que o álbum está público. Vila Real S. António ontem.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2017 às 17:20)

Boas,
A chuva da madrugada já fez aumentar o caudal do rio.
Algumas fotos:

















Esta fonte nos anos em que a chuva é escassa é das poucas que se aguenta, já corre bastante água:




Notável diferença no caudal das duas ribeiras, a ribeira de Caia que nasce mais perto do ponto mais alto da serra é a que tem mais água e vai mais suja, talvez devido também ao derretimento da neve que caiu na sexta, a ribeira de Arronches também tem um bom caudal mas tem a água limpinha. 
Veremos o que esta noite nos reserva, já qualquer ribeiro tem água, portanto qualquer chuvinha aumenta logo os caudais.
À pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco, o acumulado não tem grandes alterações, *8mm*.
Tatual: *10,5ºC *


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2017 às 17:26)

Mas, que grande temporal.  Vento quase nulo, chove moderado mas nada de extraordinário, trovoada zero. Valente banhada dos modelos. No Algarve, só chove, quando nâo prevêem nada. Nem vejo nada, de extraordinário no satélite nem radar. Só se nascer ainda algo. Teve mais vento durante toda a noite e manhã, do que agora.


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Fev 2017 às 17:33)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> A chuva da madrugada já fez aumentar o caudal do rio.
> Algumas fotos:
> 
> ...


Que fotos magnificas muitos parabéns!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2017 às 17:35)

tem estado a chover a tarde toda em Faro mas as condições são aceitáveis... ainda nada de anormal aconteceu.


----------



## MikeCT (12 Fev 2017 às 19:42)

Em Faro cidade 32mm ontem e hoje vai nos 21mm, boa rega com pouco vento e sempre a cair uma chuvinha


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2017 às 19:59)

Boas,
chove , com acumulado de 4 mm
temperatura atual de 11,8ºC
A temperatura máxima foi de 15ºC


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2017 às 20:11)

Continua a chover bem, dá gosto ouvir a chuva a cair


Enviado do meu bq Edison 2 Quad Core 3G através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (12 Fev 2017 às 20:17)

O forte nasceu ontem e ninguém viu ! Se vir alguma coisa agora é a sul /sudoeste do núcleo que está algures na costa oeste mas parece que o pior já foi. Por agora só chuva fraca a moderada mas persistente.​


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2017 às 20:22)

ainda não entraram os aguaceiros fortes e as trovoadas...


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2017 às 20:28)

António josé Sales disse:


> Que fotos magnificas muitos parabéns!!!!!!!!!!


Muito Obrigado!


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2017 às 20:29)

Boas,
Chuva moderada mas persistente, assim dá gosto.
*11.6mm *


----------



## trovoadas (12 Fev 2017 às 20:35)

Supostamente vem uma frente fria atrás... o que temos tido durante toda a tarde diz respeito à frente quente.​


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2017 às 20:36)

trovoadas disse:


> Supostamente vem uma frente fria atrás... o que temos tido durante toda a tarde diz respeito à frente quente.​



também tenho essa leitura...


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2017 às 20:38)

Agreste disse:


> também tenho essa leitura...



Vão levar com aguaceiros apenas  a frente fria tá em Espanha...


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Fev 2017 às 20:39)

Boas,
Cai bem, *20.5mm *até ao momento desde as 0 horas.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2017 às 20:43)

trovoadas disse:


> Supostamente vem uma frente fria atrás... o que temos tido durante toda a tarde diz respeito à frente quente.​


Não será aquilo que está a SW de Sagres? Se não for, a chuva que caiu até agora será menos do que o esperado pois parece já estar a acabar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2017 às 20:58)

Se calhar, é quando acabar os avisos que vem a chuvada.  Eu, cá já não espero mais nada de aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas, aliás, o radar a sul já não mostra nada do outro mundo. Mais, uma vez, a montanha pariu o rato, a próxima vez que chover torrencial, vai ser quando ninguém espera e nem será vista pelos modelos. 

Enquanto, não houver um algarvio, a mexer nos algoritmos dos modelos, os modelos vão sempre errar, errar, errar e errar, conta-se pelos dedos os eventos que batem certo com os modelos.

Claro, o 1 de Novembro de 2015, bateu tudo certinho, quer nos modelos, quer na realidade e ninguém ligou nenhuma a isso, porque hoje foi aviso laranja e nem um aviso amarelo justificou-se. Ontem, o aviso amarelo também não foi nada de errado, esteve dentro dos parâmetros da precipitação ocorrida no Algarve, não valia a pena colocar um aviso laranja ou vermelho, já que a situação foi localizada em VRSA e em Castro Marim, no resto do Algarve não passou-se nada de especial, em Tavira houve inundações, mas devido à forte chuva ocorrida na serra.


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2017 às 21:35)

estavam reunidas as condições para tempo severo...

uma depressão em cavamento embebida numa circulação ciclónica que descia de latitude ao nível das canárias organizada por um nucleo principal. 

Todos os avisos foram justificados e ainda terão de permanecer.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Fev 2017 às 21:50)

vem aí borrasca a sudoeste...ainda não acabou!


----------



## frederico (12 Fev 2017 às 21:53)

O que os modelos previam para hoje caiu ontem.

O que previam para ontem caiu hoje.

Ninguem falou aqui mas duas noites atras caiu uma forte chuvada entre Tavira e VRSA, com ecos vermelhos no radar. Nao ha e nenhuma estacao a emitir dados em directo naquela zona e a estacao de Tavira tem estado off.

O mes esta a correr bem para um Fevereiro dado o padrao das ultimas tres decadas.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Fev 2017 às 21:54)

Agreste disse:


> estavam reunidas as condições para tempo severo...
> 
> uma depressão em cavamento embebida numa circulação ciclónica que descia de latitude ao nível das canárias organizada por um nucleo principal.
> 
> Todos os avisos foram justificados e ainda terão de permanecer.


Análise dos colegas do BestWeather:
"Temos alterações na previsão para as próximas horas.

Segundo as observações de radar, satélite e estações de superficie, temos neste momento um sistema muito mais fraco e desorganizado do que o previsto.

Isto deve-se ao fato da energia ( vorticidade e ar frio ) nos níveis altos da atmosfera, a circulo verde na imagem, se ter deslocado muito mais para sul do que o previsto, bem para longe da região onde as condições de choque de massas de ar e rotação dos ventos à superficie eram mais favoráveis à génese de instabilidade e de um núcleo ciclónico secundário mais intenso.
Temos assim uma aparência "desmontada" deste sistema, sem nenhuma acopolação entre a dinâmica de superficie e a dinâmica em altitude.

Com esta alteração de cenário é bem mais difícil de prever o que vai ocorrer nas próximas horas.
Em termo gerais esperamos que:

---Desde já, a possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas, com tempo severo associado, está de momento muito mais reduzida.

---Continuamos a esperar precipitação resultante do retorno de algum ar húmido nos níveis médios da atmosfera ( deformation band ), que será por vezes moderada e persistente em especial no sul e interior centro, com risco de precipitação excessiva ( acima de 20-30mm/3) a manter-e pela noite e madrugada.

---A possibilidade de ocorrência de ventos fortes está reduzida praticamente a zero.

Vamos continuar a tomar atenção ao evoluir desta situação, não venham a aparecer mais surpresas..."


----------



## Prof BioGeo (12 Fev 2017 às 22:06)

E pronto! Acabou por ser uma bela tarde de chuva persistente, mas felizmente sem qualquer evento severo... pelo menos até ao momento e assim se espera que continue. Foram dois belos eventos de chuva (ontem e hoje), coisa não muito comum por estas paragens do interior do Baixo Alentejo. É aquilo que eu chamo "um evento de chuva _à norte_!" Ou então, mas esta só os _meteoloucos_ entendem, foram dois dias de bom (ótimo) tempo!


----------



## trovoadas (12 Fev 2017 às 22:10)

Hoje vi terrenos alagados no barrocal como já não via à muito entre Alte e Loulé. Tem caido muita água em alguns locais desde o final de Janeiro.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2017 às 23:25)

A chuva está de volta e cai com bastante intensidade


----------



## vitoreis (13 Fev 2017 às 00:00)

Chove forte neste momento na cidade de Faro!


----------



## meteo_xpepe (13 Fev 2017 às 11:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Acumulados brutais no sotavento Algarvio ás 19h
> Castro Marim (RN Sapal): *57.8mm *
> Vila Real de St. António: *31.1mm*
> 
> E continuam a surgir fortes células naquela zona...isto equivale a um aviso vermelho...



Desculpem o off-topic: alguém consegue dizer se se recorda de ver nos registos do IPMA (ou ainda IM!) algum valor de precipitação horário superior aos registados no passado sábado nestas estações?
Obrigado!


----------



## ze_rega (13 Fev 2017 às 11:38)

Bom dia!
Ontem por aqui foi um normal dia de inverno, algum frio, chuva fraca e persistente da parte da tarde/noite. Deu para acumular cerca de 5,7mm.
Hoje, já caiu um aguaceiro por volta das 7h tendo acumulado 2,5mm. Por agora céu nublado com boas abertas, vento fraco a moderado de quadrante W, com rajada de 16,6 km/h. 
1010 hPa. 
13ºC com 76% Hr


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2017 às 12:47)

Boas,
À cerca de uma hora caiu um bom aguaceiro, o acumulado do dia é de *1mm*.
O total do evento é de *24.7mm*, o acumulado de ontem foi menos do que estava previsto, daí o acumulado total do evento não ser nada por ai além mas, está tudo cheio de água, o que é muito bom, fico bastante contente, finalmente o cenário desolador mudou.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Fev 2017 às 15:08)

Forte aguaceiro com granizo que se abateu por aqui.


----------



## MikeCT (13 Fev 2017 às 15:13)

Ontem mais 24,2mm em Faro (cidade) e hoje mais 3,8mm. 
Nestes 3 dias de evento ficamos com 60mm, sensivelmente a média mensal.

Aproveito para informar que o site http://www.algarvedx.com/meteo/faro/ ficou desde ontem desactivado e toda a info da minha estação online 24h está no Wunderground em https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA103


----------



## trovoadas (13 Fev 2017 às 17:01)

Ontem não referi mas dá gosto ver o Alentejo "verdinho" como está agora! No trajecto Lisboa-Algarve vi bastante água ontem mas ainda nada comparado com outros anos... As ribeiras iam com bom caudal mas a meio gás. Onde vi mais água foi mesmo no Algarve! As nascentes cársicas já eclodiram o que é bom sinal! Vamos ver se continua a chuva até Abril que é como deve ser 

Por hoje dia calmo como já se esperava com bastante sol da parte da tarde, pelo menos a litoral. Venha o bom tempo agora para enxugar um pouco! Acho que chuva agora só para Março mas vamos ver como se comporta a atmosfera durante esta semana...


----------



## frederico (13 Fev 2017 às 18:54)

Os modelos ontem a noite pareciam um pouco tremidos. Talvez haja qualquer coisa para o proximo fim-de-semana ou para o final do mes.

Isto deve estar com mais de 70 mm na generalidade das estacoes algarvias, contudo se olharmos para as normais anteriores a 1980 trata-se de um valor dentro da media da regiao. Sensivelmente a partir de 1980 houve uma alteracao climatica que se caracterizou pela drastica diminuicao da precipitacao media no primeiro trimestre do ano civil e pelo aumento no ultrimo trimestre. Talvez esta alteracao explique a proliferacao da doenca do sobreiro, que comecou a ser mais notoria nos anos 80. Longos periodos secos deixam as arvores em stress hidrico, especialmente em solos de xisto, que sao mais delgados. A esses longos periodos secos seguem-se chuvas torrenciais no Outono. A humidade e as temperaturas amenas outonais favorecem a explosao de fungos, o longo periodo de stress hidrico por sua vez deixa as arvores mais susceptiveis a infeccoes.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2017 às 19:02)

frederico disse:


> Os modelos ontem a noite pareciam um pouco tremidos. Talvez haja qualquer coisa para o proximo fim-de-semana ou para o final do mes.
> 
> Isto deve estar com mais de 70 mm na generalidade das estacoes algarvias, contudo se olharmos para as normais anteriores a 1980 trata-se de um valor dentro da media da regiao. Sensivelmente a partir de 1980 houve uma alteracao climatica que se caracterizou pela drastica diminuicao da precipitacao media no primeiro trimestre do ano civil e pelo aumento no ultrimo trimestre. Talvez esta alteracao explique a proliferacao da doenca do sobreiro, que comecou a ser mais notoria nos anos 80. Longos periodos secos deixam as arvores em stress hidrico, especialmente em solos de xisto, que sao mais delgados. A esses longos periodos secos seguem-se chuvas torrenciais no Outono. A humidade e as temperaturas amenas outonais favorecem a explosao de fungos, o longo periodo de stress hidrico por sua vez deixa as arvores mais susceptiveis a infeccoes.


Tenho notado bastante essa doença do sobreiro neste último ano, entre Portalegre e Arronches há alguns sobreiros já secos, nunca tinha ouvido falar nessa doença mas olhar para um sobreiro seco é uma coisa e para vários em poucos km's é preocupante e entretanto pesquisei. Não há uma árvore que se safe, as palmeiras aqui na zona estão em extinção, as oliveiras à uns 2 anos também sofreram bastante e perto do local onde uns familiares meus têm uma quinta, houve dois pinheiros que secaram repentinamente, não sei o que se passou mas foi bastante estranho o facto de terem sido logo os dois a morrer, neste momento é como se um incêndio os tivesse queimado. Algo se passa, e a mudança do clima está a ter bastante influência nestas pragas e doenças que têm aparecido nas árvores.


----------



## AMFC (13 Fev 2017 às 19:15)

Ribeira de Sagres a desaguar hoje na praia do martinhal


----------



## frederico (13 Fev 2017 às 19:18)

No Alentejo ja falei com pessoas de diferentes povoacoes sobre o problema. Quando estudava e trabalhava no Porto fazia muitas viagens a conhecer Portugal e a zona fronteirica de Espanha aos fins-de-semana. Comecei a notar que em Espanha a percentagem de arvores doentes parecia ser muito inferior a que ocorria em Portugal. e notorio tambem que a doenca e mais comum em solos de xisto e solos arenosos. O que me disseram no Alentejo, a proposito da doenca ser menos comum em Espanha, e que ha muita chico-espertice e muitas falcatruas a proposito da remocao dos sobreiros e azinheiras doentes. Por um lado e um processo burocratico longo, quando deveria ser celere, pois uma arvore doente infecta as restantes, por outro lado tambem me contaram que marcam propositadamente arvores sas para abate, pois alguns herdeiros querem dinheiro rapido, e a madeira das arvores saudaveis tem mais valor, outros querem mesmo que os sobreiros morram por causa do imobiliario. Estas chico-espertices parecem nao ocorrer em Espanha, onde o montado e visto como um tesouro de grande valor e gastam fortunas na sua conservacao, e outro mundo. Outro problema que ocorre em Portugal sao as lavouras, os espanhois nao as fazem porque tem mais gado a solta, e mais porcos, que limpam as terras. Nao percebo para que serve o Ministerio da Agricultura, nao percebo para que serve o jornalismo, nao percebo para que serve o servico public da RTP. Ninguem esta a fazer nada e ja ha extensas areas sem sobreiro em Portugal, estou mesmo a falar de concelhos inteiros, vao por exemplo a Almodovar, na maior parte do concelho as arvores estao todas doentes.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2017 às 19:29)

Boas,
Tarde de alguns aguaceiros, foram poucos mas intensos e com granizo 
Uma foto tirada aqui de Arronches hoje: 




Não espero mais chuva, o céu já limpou e começa a ficar frio.
Tatual: *6,1ºC
94% HR*


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2017 às 19:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Tenho notado bastante essa doença do sobreiro neste último ano, entre Portalegre e Arronches há alguns sobreiros já secos, nunca tinha ouvido falar nessa doença mas olhar para um sobreiro seco é uma coisa e para vários em poucos km's é preocupante e entretanto pesquisei. Não há uma árvore que se safe, as palmeiras aqui na zona estão em extinção, as oliveiras à uns 2 anos também sofreram bastante e perto do local onde uns familiares meus têm uma quinta, houve dois pinheiros que secaram repentinamente, não sei o que se passou mas foi bastante estranho o facto de terem sido logo os dois a morrer, neste momento é como se um incêndio os tivesse queimado. Algo se passa, e a mudança do clima está a ter bastante influência nestas pragas e doenças que têm aparecido nas árvores.



Quanto aos pinheiros o que os tem afectado tem sido a lagarta do pinheiro, uma lagarta com pelos urticantes que causa alergias ao humanos e aos animais.
Ultimamente também tenho notado muitas  dezenas de eucaliptos completamente secos, desde o solo até até á extremidade, até tive de me aproximar mais perto de um eucaliptal porque visto de longe até parecia que tinham sido dizimados por um incendio.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2017 às 19:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Quanto aos pinheiros o que os tem afectado tem sido a lagarta do pinheiro, uma lagarta com pelos urticantes que causa alergias ao humanos e aos animais.
> Ultimamente também tenho notado muitas  dezenas de eucaliptos completamente secos, desde o solo até até á extremidade, até tive de me aproximar mais perto de um eucaliptal porque visto de longe até parecia que tinham sido dizimados por um incendio.


Sim, eu sei dessa espécie de lagartas, na minha antiga escola aqui em Arronches, havia pinheiros e houve alguns problemas graças a elas, eram filas e filas dessa praga  Mas essa lagarta afeta todo o tipo de pinheiros? Nesses pinheiros que falei, parecia não haver ninhos de lagartas. Quanto aos eucaliptos, ainda não vi situações dessas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2017 às 20:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, eu sei dessa espécie de lagartas, na minha antiga escola aqui em Arronches, havia pinheiros e houve alguns problemas graças a elas, eram filas e filas dessa praga  Mas essa lagarta afeta todo o tipo de pinheiros? Nesses pinheiros que falei, parecia não haver ninhos de lagartas. Quanto aos eucaliptos, ainda não vi situações dessas.


As lagartas fazem os ninhos parecidos com uma teia gigante, geralmente na extremidade do pinheiro, só depois elas descem e são visiveis no chão, todos juntas, costumam chamar a isso procissão.
Pelo que sei os pinheiros bravos quando atacados são menos resistentes do que o pinheiro manso, isto tem a ver com o facto dos anéis de crescimento.
O 1º sintoma nos pinheiros é as extremidades dos ramos a começarem a ficar secos.
As lagartas á cerca de 3 semanas atrás eram bem visiveis em procissão, agora já não sem com a mesma frequência.


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 20:18)

joralentejano disse:


> dois pinheiros que secaram repentinamente, não sei o que se passou mas foi bastante estranho o facto de terem sido logo os dois a morrer, neste momento é como se um incêndio os tivesse queimado. Algo se passa, e a mudança do clima está a ter bastante influência nestas pragas e doenças que têm aparecido nas árvores


Aconteceu-me o mesmo a dois pinheiros bravos cá de casa começaram a secar de repente mas não sei que doença é,enfim se fosse alguma coisa boa não aparecia só aparecem coisas para estragar as nossas árvores.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Fev 2017 às 20:53)

Boas, por aqui, dia calmo e já com sol à tarde.  Foi um evento, sem muita história, não fosse a chuvada em VRSA e Castro Marim e a subida do Rio Gilão, passava despercebido, nem o túnel meteu água em Olhão, que tristeza já não há chuvadas como antigamente, com o túnel cheio até ao tecto. 

Por aqui, o acumulado total foi de 75 mm, mas a trovoada foi uma quase miragem.


----------



## sielwolf (13 Fev 2017 às 21:56)

Trovoada a sul de Portimão. 

Enviado do meu LG-D405 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2017 às 21:57)

Boas,
Manhã nublada com aguaceiro que rendeu 0,5 mm
Tarde já de sol
Total do evento de 29,2 mm
Máxima de 15°C
T.atual de 10,9°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2017 às 23:27)

Por aqui, ao contrário do que se passa no litoral oeste, a noite segue bastante calma e fria, por breves momentos era possível avistar tímidos clarões a W/NW, apesar da distância.
Estão* 2,7ºC* com* 100% HR* e vento nulo.

Os próximos dias serão amenas mas como é normal, nos locais de inversão a amplitude será elevada, parece que estas temperaturas serão para durar, a primavera cada vez começa mais cedo. Em termos de chuva, até ao final do mês não se prevê nada de jeito e duvido que isso venha a mudar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Fev 2017 às 23:41)

Parece que vem direitinha para esta zona, mas pode dissipar ou passar a sul. Mas, tem bom aspecto, esta noite cai uma chuvada e enche o túnel e está aviso verde.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Fev 2017 às 00:01)

frederico disse:


> No Alentejo ja falei com pessoas de diferentes povoacoes sobre o problema. Quando estudava e trabalhava no Porto fazia muitas viagens a conhecer Portugal e a zona fronteirica de Espanha aos fins-de-semana. Comecei a notar que em Espanha a percentagem de arvores doentes parecia ser muito inferior a que ocorria em Portugal. e notorio tambem que a doenca e mais comum em solos de xisto e solos arenosos. O que me disseram no Alentejo, a proposito da doenca ser menos comum em Espanha, e que ha muita chico-espertice e muitas falcatruas a proposito da remocao dos sobreiros e azinheiras doentes. Por um lado e um processo burocratico longo, quando deveria ser celere, pois uma arvore doente infecta as restantes, por outro lado tambem me contaram que marcam propositadamente arvores sas para abate, pois alguns herdeiros querem dinheiro rapido, e a madeira das arvores saudaveis tem mais valor, outros querem mesmo que os sobreiros morram por causa do imobiliario. Estas chico-espertices parecem nao ocorrer em Espanha, onde o montado e visto como um tesouro de grande valor e gastam fortunas na sua conservacao, e outro mundo. Outro problema que ocorre em Portugal sao as lavouras, os espanhois nao as fazem porque tem mais gado a solta, e mais porcos, que limpam as terras. Nao percebo para que serve o Ministerio da Agricultura, nao percebo para que serve o jornalismo, nao percebo para que serve o servico public da RTP. Ninguem esta a fazer nada e ja ha extensas areas sem sobreiro em Portugal, estou mesmo a falar de concelhos inteiros, vao por exemplo a Almodovar, na maior parte do concelho as arvores estao todas doentes.



O Português tem muito pouca cultura sobre agricultura mesmo aqueles que sempre viveram dela a vida toda. É preciso informar e sobretudo que haja abertura para querer ser informado! Infelizmente, sem ser grandes explorações/herdades ou alguns "jovens" agricultores virados para o biológico tudo o resto vai ser paisagem e degradada. Em relação ao sobreiro pouca informação há mas é sabido que as grandes lavouras potenciam o declíneo do montado e tenho exemplos desses na família que nos últimos anos ao pegar de novo nos terrenos fizeram mais mal do que bem. Para quem não sabe mais vale estar quieto!

Depois vem o problema do rendimento imediato. Todos querem dinheiro no presente e não pensam no futuro nem no legado que deixam para os demais. Desde que eu esteja bem hoje, amanhã logo se vê. É um problema cultural ainda por resolver. 
O estado e o ministério da agricultura também têm culpa porque pouco ou nada têm feito para combater os verdadeiros problemas do montado e da floresta em geral. 

No Algarve em concreto estando a serra já praticamente ao abandono e sem solução surge agora outro problema que é  pressão humana sobre o barrocal, uma área de grande valor ecológico e hidrológico. Estando o litoral saturado a tendência é  para se ir estendendo para o barrocal com as consequências que isso acarreta.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Fev 2017 às 00:03)

Vai caindo algum elemento precioso por aqui mas de forma fraca. A ver se vem alguma


----------



## frederico (14 Fev 2017 às 01:25)

Disseram-me que as barragens do sotavento estao abertas, a ser verdade ja encheram.

Nao sei ate que ponto aqueles valores tao baixos de ha uns meses atras nao serao o reflexo dos novos investimentos em pomares e estufas no sotavento, por um lado e positivo que se modernize a agricultura e se invista em regadio, por outro e conveniente nao esquecer que aquelas duas barragens em anos de seca nao serao suficientes para consumos tao elevados, pelo que devera ser repensada a estrategia para a agua na regiao.


----------



## trepkos (14 Fev 2017 às 01:41)

O sul voltou ao verão. Tive apenas um aguaceiro de manhã. Nada de trovoadas ou temporais.

Venha o próximo que aqui já não dá mais nada sem ser sol.


----------



## ze_rega (14 Fev 2017 às 02:45)

Vim agora do meu terraço e dá para ver a trovoada que está a entrar na zona de Setúbal... belos relâmpagos embrenhados nas nuvens...
Por aqui tudo calmo, sigo com 12ºC e 84% Hr.
Vento fraco.
1015 hPa.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Fev 2017 às 02:57)

Boas.
A acção principal ficou toda acima de Setúbal, mas aqui ainda apareceu algo lá bem longe, no horizonte a Sul do Barlavento.


----------



## MikeCT (14 Fev 2017 às 08:50)

Em Faro (cidade) noite com alguma chuva. Pelas 6:30 o rain rate subiu acima dos 100mm/h. 
O acumulado de hoje vai em 13,4mm
O mês já leva 83,8mm.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2017 às 09:24)

ecobcg disse:


> Boas.
> A acção principal ficou toda acima de Setúbal, mas aqui ainda apareceu algo lá bem longe, no horizonte a Sul do Barlavento.


Belas fotos!!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2017 às 09:26)

Bom dia,
Por aqui apenas ocorreu um aguaceiro um pouco antes das 8h. Vão aparecendo algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento no horizonte.
Mínima de *2,3°C *entretanto apareceu nebulosidade e começou a subir.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2017 às 10:01)

Bom dia,
Por aqui um aguaceiro intenso de madrugada que durou uns 5 minutos, acumulou *1.1mm.*
Vamos ver se ainda vêm mais aguaceiros.
Trovoadas zero, não vi um único relâmpago durante a noite.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Fev 2017 às 13:08)

Manhã instável por Faro com períodos de aguaceiros fracos a moderados. Estão linhas persistentes de aguaceiros junto ao litoral do sotavento.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Fev 2017 às 13:11)

frederico disse:


> Disseram-me que as barragens do sotavento estao abertas, a ser verdade ja encheram.
> 
> Nao sei ate que ponto aqueles valores tao baixos de ha uns meses atras nao serao o reflexo dos novos investimentos em pomares e estufas no sotavento, por um lado e positivo que se modernize a agricultura e se invista em regadio, por outro e conveniente nao esquecer que aquelas duas barragens em anos de seca nao serao suficientes para consumos tao elevados, pelo que devera ser repensada a estrategia para a agua na regiao.



Tenho andado à procura de confirmação, pois também já desconfiava que estes últimos dias de chuva seriam o suficiente para atestar as barragens do Sotavento Algarvio.

Na verdade nem é os pomares que me preocupam em anos prolongados de seca, os campos de golf gastam muito mais agua que os pomares que até tem sistema de rega gota a gota ou em certos casos recorrem a furos.

Aqui segue o video de inicio de descarga da Barragem de Odeleite (a barragem de Odeleite tem sistema de alerta por sirene devido à proximidade de habitações imediatamente a jusante do descarregador.

Ter em conta que este túnel é a saída do descarregador de superfície.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Fev 2017 às 13:47)

Davidmpb disse:


> Trovoadas zero, não vi um único relâmpago durante a noite.



Off-Topic: Na nossa zona não, mas quando fui para Portalegre (21h) viam-se alguns flashes à distância. Calculei que fosse das células perto de Santarém, dada a distância em que se notavam os flashes.

Hoje, às 8h em Portalegre, estava uma sensação térmica bastante desagradável... Normalmente está mais agradável do que em Arronches, mas hoje era exactamente ao contrário...
Por agora, em Arronches, o céu permanece muito nublado, por vezes com cara de poucos amigos, temperatura agradável e vento fraco.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Fev 2017 às 13:53)

Atenção novamente ao Sotavento Algarvio.. já anda tudo a 'abanhar'

Fotos de Olhão há momentos:


















O mítico túnel sob a linha de comboio deve estar engraçado...


----------



## vamm (14 Fev 2017 às 14:11)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Atenção novamente ao Sotavento Algarvio.. na anda tudo a 'abanhar'
> 
> Fotos de Olhão à momentos:
> 
> ...


Acabou de passar no jornal da SIC uma reportagem a falar sobre inundações nesse túnel.

Diga quentinho, com nuvens a passear, choveu só de noite e até agora nem uma pinguinha.
Ontem foi um dia idêntico, tirando que durante a manhã tivemos trovoadas.


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2017 às 16:13)

Alguns vídeos

http://www.postal.pt/2017/02/chuva-intensa-causa-inundacoes-em-olhao-com-videos1/


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2017 às 16:19)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Atenção novamente ao Sotavento Algarvio.. na anda tudo a 'abanhar'
> 
> Fotos de Olhão..



As riberias procuram caminhos alternativos,
A maior parte dos n/ribeiros são de aluvião, quase não têm água durante a grande parte do ano em que não chove (até porque a maior parte das suas nascentes foram retidas para abastecimento de água) os seus leitos naturais foram ocupados e/ou encanados, quando chove mais eles procuram caminhos alternativos


----------



## trovoadas (14 Fev 2017 às 16:41)

As células foram muito pontuais e estáticas daí esses efeitos por Olhão. Por Faro não choveu nada de especial! 
Por agora segue bem mais aberto com bons períodos de sol mas continua uma corrente de sul. Não sei se virá mais alguma coisa nas próximas horas...parece-me que não!


----------



## trovoadas (14 Fev 2017 às 16:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Parece que vem direitinha para esta zona, mas pode dissipar ou passar a sul. Mas, tem bom aspecto, esta noite cai uma chuvada e enche o túnel e está aviso verde.



Não falhaste por muito... não há hipótese só chove nesta zona quando ninguém está à espera! Clima selvagem o nosso


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Fev 2017 às 18:51)

Boa noite

Há duas horas que chove quase sem interrupções em Arronches . Pena não existir uma forma de registar a precipitação, pois deverá ter sido generosa


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2017 às 19:16)

Boas,
Pelo o que me disseram e o que o @Dias Miguel disse, tem estado a chover à bastante tempo em Arronches, hoje caiu a sorte grande a esta zona, em Portalegre durante o dia todo apenas caíram uns pingos por volta das 16h, também não vale a pena olhar para a estação do Assumar pois registou apenas* 0.8mm* no dia todo, é caso para dizer, nada melhor do que ter uma estação no local de seguimento mas o dinheiro não chega para tudo.  Boa rega antes de vir o tempo primaveril. 
Neste momento já parou e dou como terminado este evento, que foi bastante bom. 
*11,3ºC *


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2017 às 19:31)

E pronto assim terminou este evento de chuvas, acumulado de hoje foi de *1.5mm*, fazendo o total do mês até agora de* 85,5mm.*


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Fev 2017 às 21:46)

trovoadas disse:


> Não falhaste por muito... não há hipótese só chove nesta zona quando ninguém está à espera! Clima selvagem o nosso



Aqui, na zona, quando chove é só para mim.  Pior, é que, passei todo o dia no lado do Barlavento e era tudo a ligar-me que Olhão estava submerso e eu estão a gozar com o sol que está por aqui. 

A noite teve 2 bombas, mas a bomba das 3h30m, foi uma bomba da 2ª guerra mundial, o estoiro foi tão forte, que ia batendo com a cabeça no tecto com o estrondo enorme que aquela bomba mandou, e o susto que apanhei a dormir que bem e rebenta uma bomba ao pé da janela é dose.  Há muitos anos que não me lembro dum trovão tão forte, ao nível dos trovões do 13/10/1989. Pena, o IPMA não ter em funcionamento as descargas para ver o valor, mas foi uma valente bomba.

Quanto, à chuva, foi só para mim, o São Pedro, quando faço a minha reza em menos de 24 h, mandou logo um presente e encheu logo o túnel e neste momento, ainda existe estradas cortadas ou condicionadas ao trânsito.

Ou seja, nessa hora ou meia hora que choveu caíram uns surpreendentes 42 mm, que perfaz um total do dia de 50 mm.

Para acabar o dia fenomenal, está um nevoeiro cerrado, que há muito tempo não via por aqui.

Com esta chuva, tenho um coro de râs, parece ser a sinfonia de Beehoven.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Fev 2017 às 22:26)

Algumas reportagens feitas pelas tv's:

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
Fonte: CMTV

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2017-02-14-Inundacoes-em-Olhao

Fonte: SIC


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2017 às 23:26)




----------



## António josé Sales (14 Fev 2017 às 23:55)

[


joralentejano disse:


>


Essa tá muito boa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ze_rega (15 Fev 2017 às 00:00)

Boa noite!
Hoje foi um dia de sol com poucas nuvens. De madrugada ainda caiu um aguaceiro que acumulou cerca de 0,7 mm.
Por agora sigo com 10,1ºC, com 91% Hr.
1023hPa.
Vento nulo.


----------



## joselamego (15 Fev 2017 às 00:20)

Boas,
dia misto, sol e chuva
ao final dia caiu um aguaceiro que rendeu 1,2 mm
total do evento 30,7 mm
Temperatura máxima de 17ºC
Temperatura atual de 12ºC


----------



## trovoadas (15 Fev 2017 às 00:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, na zona, quando chove é só para mim.  Pior, é que, passei todo o dia no lado do Barlavento e era tudo a ligar-me que Olhão estava submerso e eu estão a gozar com o sol que está por aqui.
> 
> A noite teve 2 bombas, mas a bomba das 3h30m, foi uma bomba da 2ª guerra mundial, o estoiro foi tão forte, que ia batendo com a cabeça no tecto com o estrondo enorme que aquela bomba mandou, e o susto que apanhei a dormir que bem e rebenta uma bomba ao pé da janela é dose.  Há muitos anos que não me lembro dum trovão tão forte, ao nível dos trovões do 13/10/1989. Pena, o IPMA não ter em funcionamento as descargas para ver o valor, mas foi uma valente bomba.
> 
> ...



Foi o dilúvio! Impressionante! Por Faro mal dei por chover...


----------



## frederico (15 Fev 2017 às 07:30)

Os modelos metem qualquer coisa para o Sul a partir do proximo fim-de-semana mas ainda esta tudo muito incerto.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Fev 2017 às 15:16)

frederico disse:


> Os modelos metem qualquer coisa para o Sul a partir do proximo fim-de-semana mas ainda esta tudo muito incerto.


Parece ser uma espécie de gota fria que desce pela península estacionando depois a sul entre Portugal e Marrocos. Poderá ser uma situação interessante...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2017 às 20:48)

trovoadas disse:


> Foi o dilúvio! Impressionante! Por Faro mal dei por chover...



Já não é, a 1ª vez e nem será a última que isso acontece. O contrário também já tem acontecido, em Faro cair um dilúvio e em Olhão umas meras pingas. 

Se ontem, tivesse chovido em plena maré cheia, Olhão desaparecia do mapa. 

Em Tavira, a estação voltou ao activo e o acumulado surpreendente do dia 11 foi de 96.22 mm, ontem choveu 16.85 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Fev 2017 às 21:45)

Boas,
Dia com nuvens altas e ameno,e os próximos prometem ser ainda mais. 
Máx: *17,9ºC*
Min: *4,2ºC*

Neste momento a temperatura está com dificuldade em descer devido às nuvens altas e ao vento fraco de leste, não está frio nenhum. 
Tatual: *10,3ºC*


----------



## joselamego (16 Fev 2017 às 00:53)

Boas,
Dia com nuvens altas
T.máxima de 19°C
T.atual de 11°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (16 Fev 2017 às 19:11)

Boas,
Máx: *20,3ºC*
Min: *6,2ºC*

Tatual: *9,1ºC*


----------



## joselamego (17 Fev 2017 às 08:10)

Bons dias,
céu limpo
temperatura mínima de 7,3ºC
Temperatura atual de 8ºC
1026 hPa
vento de E


----------



## trovoadas (17 Fev 2017 às 11:53)

Manhã excelente hoje! Menos nuvens altas e muito sol. Vento fraco de nordeste/leste.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Fev 2017 às 18:40)

Boas,
O bom das nuvens altas/cirrus é que dão sempre uma cor bonita ao céu :






Entretanto, mais um dia bem ameno e com nuvens altas para tornar o ambiente ainda mais abafado.
Máx: *20,7ºC*
Min: *1,1ºC
*
Tatual: *11,4ºC*


----------



## joselamego (17 Fev 2017 às 20:25)

Boas,
Céu limpo
Máxima de 20°C
Mínima de 7,3°C
T.atual de 13,4°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2017 às 22:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol e temperatura amena. 

O ECM não prevê precipitação para aqui, o GFS ainda vê alguma coisa, mas falar de modelos é como ir ao professor Bambo nunca fiando.  No Algarve, pode estar sol e calor, mas em Olhão pode estar a cair um dilúvio.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Fev 2017 às 01:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de sol e temperatura amena.
> 
> O ECM não prevê precipitação para aqui, o GFS ainda vê alguma coisa, mas falar de modelos é como ir ao professor Bambo nunca fiando.  No Algarve, pode estar sol e calor, mas em Olhão pode estar a cair um dilúvio.


Se fosse a ti preparava mas é a canoa não vá o diabo tecê-las


----------



## joralentejano (18 Fev 2017 às 19:40)

Boa Noite,
Por aqui, dia mais fresco mas chuva nem vê-la.
Máx: *14,4ºC*
Min: *1,6ºC*

Tatual:* 8,5ºC*


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Fev 2017 às 21:59)

Por aqui houve alguma (pouca) chuva por volta das 16:30. Foi um aguaceiro com alguma vivacidade mas que não durou mais do que 5 minutos! Hoje a noite nota-se mais fria. Fica uma imagem da chuva a chegar!


----------



## AMFC (19 Fev 2017 às 12:28)

Sagres com mais um bom registo de precipitação esta madrugada, muito generoso este inverno por estas bandas.


----------



## joselamego (19 Fev 2017 às 14:15)

Boas tardes,
ontem ainda chuviscou mas nem deu para acumular, foi um sábado mais fresco, apenas isso
hoje de novo sol e algumas nuvens
temperatura mínima de 5,9ºC
Temperatura atual de 17ºC


----------



## trovoadas (20 Fev 2017 às 16:47)

Belo passeio ontem pelo barrocal Algarvio e muita água nas nascentes cársicas!

Deixo 2 fotos da ribeira das Mercês na Fonte Filipe (Loulé)












Hoje o dia segue fresco e encoberto por nuvens altas. O céu está com uma cor pálida cinzenta/amarelada que faz lembrar os dias de poeiras (talvez sejam poeiras que contornam a depressão centrada em Marrocos e que as arrasta desde o Saara).


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Fev 2017 às 08:46)

Lightning disse:


> Com a cut-off ali temporariamente estacionada a Sul de Portugal, são de esperar para os próximos dias algumas poeiras vindas de África.



Off-Topic: Se fossem algumas, ainda era como outra coisa qualquer, mas acordares e parecer que o céu ficou com um filtro como aqueles que se colocam nos vidros dos carros, é simplesmente surreal. Principalmente quando estamos em Fevereiro... O nível de poeiras é de tal ordem que, com óculos de sol, é possível olhar directamente para o sol. Com esta primavera antecipada, as plantas estão em plena floração e nesta altura as acácias estão totalmente floridas, os pólens estão a aumentar e com as poeiras tão significativas, as pessoas com alergias irão ter uns dias bastante desagradáveis...

Bom dia

Como já referi, temos o filtro polarizado no céu, temperaturas bastante agradáveis apesar de algum vento. Estão reunidas as condições para uma temperatura máxima acima dos 20 ºC nas horas mais quentes deste dia 21 de fevereiro. É bom ver tudo florido, mas é cedo demais e são necessários mais dias de chuva...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Fev 2017 às 08:52)

Bom dia,
Este tópico está como o tempo, parado. 
Entretanto, por aqui os dias têm sido sempre o mesmo, céu limpo e vento de leste que tem sido algo intenso e que seca tudo num instante. 
_______
Hoje o dia acordou com muitas poeiras, mais parecia que o céu estava nublado e quando o sol nasceu era apenas uma "bola" no céu que não dava luz nenhuma, as poeiras ainda não estão ao nível do solo pois ainda se vê bem o horizonte. Mais parece o deserto, que tempo da treta, só vem a dar alergias às pessoas tal como me está a acontecer.  O céu está de tal maneira tapado que toda a gente pensa que é nuvens, portanto imaginem a quantidade de poeirada que aqui vai.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Fev 2017 às 19:22)

Boas,
Dia de muita poeirada, algum vento de leste e temperatura amena, resumindo, tempo típico de deserto. Nunca tinha visto esta quantidade de poeira em pleno mês de fevereiro, que raio de tempo.  
Algumas fotos que tirei ao final do dia:












Parece que a poeira era apenas em altura pois o horizonte estava praticamente limpo:




Máx: *21,6ºC*
Min: *7,7ºC*

Tatual: *11,7ºC*


----------



## talingas (21 Fev 2017 às 19:37)

Só falta mesmo uma vista de Portalegre


----------



## Happy (21 Fev 2017 às 22:05)

O final de tarde, mais inicio de noite ficou marcado em Portimão por umas poucas pingas grossas cheias de terra, parecia lama a cair nos vidros do carro...nem deu para molhar o chão, mas o carro ficou castanho


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2017 às 22:20)

Happy disse:


> O final de tarde, mais inicio de noite ficou marcado em Portimão por umas poucas pingas grossas cheias de terra, parecia lama a cair nos vidros do carro...nem deu para molhar o chão, mas o carro ficou castanho



Deixa lá, que já somos 2.   Aqui, caíram umas pingas de autêntico barro e ficou um carro preto pintado de castanho.  

Se estamos em Fevereiro e já estamos com este nível de poeiras, mais parece ser de Verão, este ano é que vai ser o ano que as poeiras vão trazer os camelos.


----------



## joselamego (21 Fev 2017 às 23:17)

Boas,
Céu meio nublado durante o dia, mas devido a poeiras.
T.máxima 22°C
T.mínima 8°C
T.atual 11°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Prof BioGeo (21 Fev 2017 às 23:33)

Por aqui o dia também ficou marcado pelo amarelado do céu, devido às poeiras em suspensão. É curioso que as pessoas - geralmente pouco atentas aos humores da atmosfera - comentavam o facto! Lá ia informando que eram poeiras do deserto que vinham na circulação de uma depressão a sul da PI, mas a maior parte das pessoas mostrava-se cética! Diziam: Isso é só no verão, hoje até está fresco! Isto vem mas é aí algum tornado ( a sério! mais do que uma pessoa me disse isto!) Também houve quem dissesse que "está tempo de tremores de terra!"
Ainda consegui que um ou dois colegas me acompanhassem na visualização das imagens de satélite e assim lá se convenceram! Mas remataram: tu és demais! Como é que te interessas por estas coisas? Quantos de nós não ouvimos já isto???


----------



## joralentejano (22 Fev 2017 às 09:03)

Boas,
2° dia de muita poeira, hoje ambiente muito mais sujo e graças a isso vão havendo muitos ataques de tosse e espirros.
Mais um dia onde estão reunidas todas as condições para a temperatura subir para cima dos 20°C, e isto juntamente com o vento de leste estão a secar tudo novamente, parece que esta chuva foi mesmo em vão e aquilo que estava previsto para o inicio de março já se está a esfumar. As árvores já começam a ter flores.
Apesar de no Algarve estas chuvas terem abastecido as barragens, no Alentejo continua tudo na mesma e este inverno já não irá salvar nada.


----------



## talingas (22 Fev 2017 às 18:50)

O suposto ultimo dia da poeirada... Que me pareceu mais intensa que ontem.







Mesmo agora continua a notar-se bem...


----------



## joralentejano (22 Fev 2017 às 22:11)

Boas,
Era suposto as poeiras irem-se dissipando mas hoje ainda havia em maior quantidade do que ontem, pelo menos ao nível do solo, hoje nem a serra se via daqui de Arronches. 
Máx: *22,1ºC*
Min: *6,3ºC*

A noite segue agradável.
Tatual: *11,8ºC*


----------



## Prof BioGeo (22 Fev 2017 às 22:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Era suposto as poeiras irem-se dissipando mas hoje ainda havia em maior quantidade do que ontem, pelo menos ao nível do solo, hoje nem a serra se via daqui de Arronches.


Dizes bem: _*Era*_...

Eis a atualização por parte do IPMA

Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2017-02-21 14:11:00* e *2017-02-24 09:00:00*
_Assunto:_ POEIRAS EM SUSPENSÃO PROVENIENTES DO NORTE DE ÁFRICA NA REGIÃO SUL ATÉ DIA 24 DE FEVEREIRO
Uma depressão centrada na região de Marrocos transporta na sua circulação poeiras em suspensão provenientes do norte de África, estando neste momento a afetar uma vasta região desde a Tunísia até às Canárias, passando pelo sul da Península Ibérica e pelo arquipélago da Madeira, traduzindo-se num tom amarelado do céu, que deverá diminuir gradualmente ao longo dos próximos dias. Prevê-se que as poeiras continuem a afetar a região Sul e parte da região Centro, do continente, e a Madeira, até à manhã de dia 24 de fevereiro. 
No dia 23, existe a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros no sotavento algarvio e no interior do Baixo Alentejo que, se ocorrerem, terão como consequência a deposição das poeiras à superfície (normalmente bem visível sobre os automóveis).


----------



## joralentejano (22 Fev 2017 às 22:36)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Dizes bem: _*Era*_...
> 
> Eis a atualização por parte do IPMA
> 
> ...


Ainda não tinha visto, obrigado!  Sinceramente nunca tinha visto nesta altura, esta grande quantidade de poeiras e muito menos durante vários dias.


----------



## joselamego (22 Fev 2017 às 23:22)

Boas,
mais um dia com o céu de poeiras vindas de África.
Temperatura máxima de 22ºC
Temperatura mínima de 8,5ºC
Temperatura atual de 13ºC


----------



## chispe (23 Fev 2017 às 01:01)

E já pinga por faro


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Fev 2017 às 07:37)

Nem de verão nem de inverno, não me lembro de ver tanta sujidade provocada por poeiras.. VRSA hoje acordou assim..














Excelente medida para combate erosivo!!
Quese que cá chega a tempestade de areia..


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2017 às 08:27)

Confirmo o mesmo estado aqui em Faro... nem vale a pena lavar porque deve vir mais.


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Fev 2017 às 08:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Sinceramente nunca tinha visto nesta altura, esta grande quantidade de poeiras e muito menos durante vários dias.



Off-Topic: neste altura e noutra qualquer, pois não me recordo de níveis tão altos de poeiras na nossa zona nem num período tão dilatado... É normal no Algarve surgirem vários dias e com principal incidência no Verão. Nas Canárias é habitual, dados os ventos de Leste, afectando principalmente Lanzarote e Fuerteventura, mas a uma latitude como a nossa é simplesmente surreal... 
Eu que não sofro de qualquer problema respiratório (Alergias ou bronquite) já comecei a sentir a minha garganta a arranhar...  

Bom dia

Continuamos com este céu empoeirado, temperaturas amenas para a época e vento nulo... Espero bem que o S. Pedro arranje o filtro ao aspirador (sugiro um Rainbow para não fazer pó) e abra a porta para ver se isto areja...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Fev 2017 às 09:45)

Bons dias...

Acordei em pleno Sahara... Está tudo castanho, cheio de terra... Este ano dá para tudo! Neve / Granizo / Terra ... só falta gafanhotos e fogo!!

Surreal!

Vai pingando por aqui...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Fev 2017 às 09:51)

Por aqui o cenário também é inacreditável! Poeira depositada em todo o lado. Foto do estado em que estava o para-brisas do meu carro hoje de manhã!


----------



## joralentejano (23 Fev 2017 às 09:52)

Bom dia,
A situação das poeiras voltou a piorar, hoje, o sol nem dá claridade e o horizonte está completamente tapado, mais parece nevoeiro. Pouco falta para parecer uma tempestade de areia


----------



## trepkos (23 Fev 2017 às 10:33)

O dia hoje está horrível.

Está calor, está uma intensa camada de poeira, cheira muito a pó na rua, torna-se complicado respirar mesmo para quem não tem problemas.

Os carros já têm uma espessa camada de poeira. 

O estamos em Fevereiro! Imagino o Verão...


----------



## trovoadas (23 Fev 2017 às 11:10)

Houve uma chuva de lama por Faro esta madrugada/manhã que sujou carros e janelas das casas. Já existem filas nas lavagens auto! Ao menos alguém que lucre com isto!
A Primavera já está a querer despontar com toda a força depois de um Inverno que só começou a meio de Janeiro. Não tanto pelas máximas mas as mínimas parece que se tem mantido elevadas e irão continuar assim nos próximos tempos. A sensação de frio desapareceu a qualquer altura do dia e ainda estamos em Fevereiro.


----------



## trepkos (23 Fev 2017 às 11:45)

trovoadas disse:


> Houve uma chuva de lama por Faro esta madrugada/manhã que sujou carros e janelas das casas. Já existem filas nas lavagens auto! Ao menos alguém que lucre com isto!
> A Primavera já está a querer despontar com toda a força depois de um Inverno que só começou a meio de Janeiro. Não tanto pelas máximas mas as mínimas parece que se tem mantido elevadas e irão continuar assim nos próximos tempos. A sensação de frio desapareceu a qualquer altura do dia e ainda estamos em Fevereiro.



Não chegou a haver inverno, houve alguns dias parecidos com isso.

Aqui também há filas nas lavagens auto mas acho que vão lavar o carro cedo demais, se a poeira se mantêm mais 2 ou 3 dias têm de lá ir outra vez.


----------



## trepkos (23 Fev 2017 às 11:54)

Olhão esta manhã. Tirada do FB.


----------



## vamm (23 Fev 2017 às 13:41)

Bem, há 3 dias que não se vê o sol e hoje está ainda pior. Ontem chuviscou por Odemira e está tudo pintado de castanho. E é Fevereiro!


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Fev 2017 às 13:56)

trovoadas disse:


> Já existem filas nas lavagens auto! Ao menos alguém que lucre com isto!


----------



## vamm (23 Fev 2017 às 14:35)

Tiagolco disse:


>


Não vai servir de nada, enquanto estiver assim, vai continuar a sujar tudo. Custa-me mais o ar ser pesado do que ter o carro sujo


----------



## talingas (23 Fev 2017 às 16:03)

Por aqui não é excepção, a poeirada continua e em força.. 16,8°C. Vento fraco por vezes nulo, de S.


----------



## trepkos (23 Fev 2017 às 18:51)

Pergunto eu, esta brutal camada de pó que afecta as vias respiratórias, mesmo de quem não tem problemas não justificava um alerta amarelo do IPMA? 

Fazem alertas quando não acontece nada e numa situação que pode trazer riscos à saúde não emite nada.

Há um intenso cheiro a pó na rua.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2017 às 20:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de deserto autêntico, visibilidade pouca, eram 15 h e a maioria dos condutores andavam de médios acesos.

Poeira, poeira, levantou poeira, Poeira, poeira, levantou poeira. 

Sabem qual é o cúmulo da estupidez dum algarvio?  

É, ir lavar o carro durante a tarde com o céu totalmente amarelado e sem sol e chover ao final do dia. O meu tinha-se safado durante a noite, mas não livrou-se ao final da tarde, amanhã deve estar lindo. Se a estupidez mata-se, hoje a maior parte dos algarvios morriam.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Fev 2017 às 21:08)

Boas,
Hoje o sol nem apareceu, os carros tinham uma enorme camada de pó, ainda bem que a partir de amanhã já vai amenizar, eu que não tenho problemas respiratórios já me andava a sentir mal com isto.  O IPMA devia fazer como a AEMET, incluir as poeiras nos avisos, visto ser cada vez mais frequente aparecer e em enorme quantidade.
Neste momento nota-se bem nas luzes, mais parece nevoeiro.
Tatual:* 9,9ºC *


----------



## vamm (23 Fev 2017 às 22:32)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Hoje o sol nem apareceu, os carros tinham uma enorme camada de pó, ainda bem que a partir de amanhã já vai amenizar, eu que não tenho problemas respiratórios já me andava a sentir mal com isto.  O IPMA devia fazer como a AEMET, incluir as poeiras nos avisos, visto ser cada vez mais frequente aparecer e em enorme quantidade.
> Neste momento nota-se bem nas luzes, mais parece nevoeiro.
> Tatual:* 9,9ºC *


Aí mais para cima não sei, mas aqui é bastanteee frequente. No verão é o prato do dia!

Hoje pelas 19h, com aquela humidade da noite, havia um cheiro a terra molhada que até fazia impressão. As minhas alergias têm-me moído imenso nestes dias e acho muito estranho que se avise as populações para chuvas, ventos, neve, frio, calor e nada disto. 

Ahhh e acho mais piada ainda que seja necessário explicar o "fenómeno", até porque não está à vista de todos que há muitooo pó no ar e que isso aliado à chuva dá lama.  É preciso cá uma ciênciaaaa


----------



## joralentejano (23 Fev 2017 às 22:36)

vamm disse:


> Aí mais para cima não sei, mas aqui é bastanteee frequente. No verão é o prato do dia!
> 
> Hoje pelas 19h, com aquela humidade da noite, havia um cheiro a terra molhada que até fazia impressão. As minhas alergias têm-me moído imenso nestes dias e acho muito estranho que se avise as populações para chuvas, ventos, neve, frio, calor e nada disto.
> 
> Ahhh e acho mais piada ainda que seja necessário explicar o "fenómeno", até porque não está à vista de todos que há muitooo pó no ar e que isso aliado à chuva dá lama.  É preciso cá uma ciênciaaaa


Nesta altura, é raro, no verão sim, é mais normal, mas mesmo assim em grande quantidade poucas vezes se vê, isto tem sido de loucos.


----------



## vamm (23 Fev 2017 às 22:46)

joralentejano disse:


> Nesta altura, é raro, no verão sim, é mais normal, mas mesmo assim em grande quantidade poucas vezes se vê, isto tem sido de loucos.


Ainda da última vez que choveu, ou seja, lá no final de Janeiro, haviam poeiras no ar. Nao assim, óbvio! Acho que nunca tinha visto tanto pó assim, é que nem o sol se via, nem mesmo a bolinha amarela através do pó


----------



## joralentejano (24 Fev 2017 às 07:34)

Bom dia,
Por aqui, passamos de muita poeira para um nevoeiro extremamente cerrado  
Grande quantidade de orvalho que, quando secar deverá ficar marcado nos carros devido ao pó dos dias anteriores. Nos próximos dias o vento já não será de leste e ainda bem, portanto as próximas noites e manhãs deverão ser frescas e húmidas. 
*8,3°C *


----------



## joselamego (24 Fev 2017 às 09:00)

Bons dias
céu encoberto
temperatura mínima de 8,7ºC
temperatura atual de 11,8ºC
-----------------------------------------
Vou hoje de viagem até Lamego (ver família)
domingo vou até Gondomar (minha terra natal)
volto a Vendas Novas na quarta
-------------------------------------------
Bom carnaval!


----------



## vamm (24 Fev 2017 às 09:14)

Realmente... pensava que eram poeiras e afinal é nevoeiro.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Fev 2017 às 19:08)

Boas,
Visto não haver mais nada de interessante para publicar, cá vai mais um bonito pôr do sol:









_________
Máx: *20,1ºC *
Min: *7,2ºC* (não desceu mais devido ao nevoeiro)

Tatual: *11,4ºC*


----------



## vamm (24 Fev 2017 às 23:47)

De nevoeiro passou a nublado e eram raros os farrapos que deixavam ver azul. Agora está céu limpo e estrelas lindas


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2017 às 12:29)

Bom dia,
Nevoeiro pela manhã e hoje finalmente um dia de céu limpinho sem poeiras, apesar de não chover sempre é melhor ter o tempo assim do que como estava à uns dias.
Mínima de *3,6ºC *
À pouco andavam-se a passear pela zona 5 águias vindas do Parque Natural:








Tatual: *16,5ºC*
Bom fim de semana!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2017 às 16:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Nevoeiro pela manhã e hoje finalmente um dia de céu limpinho sem poeiras, apesar de não chover sempre é melhor ter o tempo assim do que como estava à uns dias.
> Mínima de *3,6ºC *
> À pouco andavam-se a passear pela zona 5 águias vindas do Parque Natural:
> ...



Belas fotos parecem ser abutres.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2017 às 18:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belas fotos parecem ser abutres.


Obrigado! Também acho que sim, tive a ver fotos de abutres na net e as asas são iguais portanto enganei-me, mas as águias e os abutres são parecido quando estão ao longe e como a Serra de S. Mamede é conhecida pelas suas águias pensei logo nisso. De vez em quando também andam por aqui mas em menos número.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2017 às 18:44)

Boas,
A tarde foi marcada pela neblina e céu limpo, a temperatura vai descendo devagar ao longo dos dias. Mal o sol se pôs notou-se o arrefecimento, e no horizonte o céu estava esbranquiçado, o nevoeiro deve voltar a aparecer esta noite. 
Máx: *18,2ºC*
Min: *3,6ºC*

Tatual: *11,1ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2017 às 22:18)

As nuvens baixas que permaneceram no litoral durante o dia vão pogredindo lentamente para o interior, o céu começa a ficar nublado e a temperatura vai subindo.
Estão *9,9ºC *(desceu até aos 8,6ºC) e *93% HR *
As condições ideais para o nevoeiro voltar.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2017 às 13:54)

Boas,
Dia completamente diferente dos anteriores. De manhã havia novamente nevoeiro e neste momento sigo com céu muito nublado e temperatura fresca.
Tatual: *10,8°C *


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2017 às 20:22)

Boas,
Durante a tarde o céu abriu e limpou completamente, a temperatura tornou-se bastante agradável.
Máx: *15,6ºC*
Min:* 8,5ºC *

A mínima foi registada antes da nebulosidade baixa voltar a aparecer. Neste momento o céu já está muito nublado novamente.
Tatual: *9,1ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2017 às 13:07)

Boas,
Chuviscos pela manhã mas nem deu para molhar, o sol ainda espreitou mas já está a ficar muito nublado novamente. Estão *12,5ºC*
O tópico da região sul cada vez tem menos membros e o tempo também não ajuda a que este esteja mais movimentado, nesta página maior parte dos post's são meus e torna-se bastante monótono.


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2017 às 14:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Chuviscos pela manhã mas nem deu para molhar, o sol ainda espreitou mas já está a ficar muito nublado novamente. Estão *12,5ºC*
> O tópico da região sul cada vez tem menos membros e o tempo também não ajuda a que este esteja mais movimentado, nesta página maior parte dos post's são meus e torna-se bastante monótono.


Amigo Joralentejano, estou em Gondomar, aqui chuva fraca e 11°C
Quarta volto a Vendas Novas e a dar notícias do Alentejo ...

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2017 às 14:08)

Realmente não há mesmo nada para relatar, fora céu nublado que nem chuviscos dá, e vento fraco a moderado com 12ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2017 às 22:13)

Boas,
Chuvinha miudinha por aqui, pelo menos já deu para molhar o chão.  De resto não há mais nada de interessante a relatar, o dia resumiu-se a restos. 
*10,8ºC*


----------



## Prof BioGeo (27 Fev 2017 às 22:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Chuviscos pela manhã mas nem deu para molhar, o sol ainda espreitou mas já está a ficar muito nublado novamente. Estão *12,5ºC*
> O tópico da região sul cada vez tem menos membros e o tempo também não ajuda a que este esteja mais movimentado, nesta página maior parte dos post's são meus e torna-se bastante monótono.


Tens razão... todos os dias passo por aqui mas raramente publico. Sobre o tempo o que há a dizer é... que não há nada a dizer!
Hoje a tarde teve algumas boas abertas e, de resto, nada mais há a acrescentar.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2017 às 23:13)

A frente já passou, a chuva era miudinha mas ainda apanhei uma molha, não esperava tanto. 
Acumulou *0.4mm*


----------



## talingas (28 Fev 2017 às 00:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Chuviscos pela manhã mas nem deu para molhar, o sol ainda espreitou mas já está a ficar muito nublado novamente. Estão *12,5ºC*
> O tópico da região sul cada vez tem menos membros e o tempo também não ajuda a que este esteja mais movimentado, nesta página maior parte dos post's são meus e torna-se bastante monótono.



É verdade, e a culpa é mesmo do tempo... Mas não te preocupes que não estás a escrever pró boneco... Não me pronuncio, mas vou lendo todos dias..


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2017 às 14:44)

Boas,
Por aqui, mais um dia de céu nublado e fresco, às vezes caem uns chuviscos.
*12,5°C 
*
Fevereiro está a chegar ao fim e é mais um mês abaixo da média, desde maio de 2016, apenas novembro ficou na média ou ligeiramente acima e graças a 3/4 dias no final do mês. No próximo fim de semana está prevista alguma chuva para depois logo a seguir voltar o AA novamente, não se vê o dia em que esta seca termine.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2017 às 22:22)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado. 

Máxima: 17.2ºC
mínima: 9.1ºC

A ver, se Março é mais soalheiro, este tempo enfadonho sem sol e sem interesse já chateia.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2017 às 23:54)

Boas,
Depois de mais um dia de céu nublado, que durante alguns momentos ameaçou bastante mas não passou disso, a noite segue fria com céu limpo e vento nulo.
Tatual: *5,2°C *


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2017 às 19:50)

Boas,
já por Vendas Novas
temperatura atual de 13,5ºC
A máxima foi de 17ºC
céu nublado


----------

